# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Book Club >  >  Lucid Dreaming book reviews and recommendations

## Aniseed

Hi, forgive me if a similiar topic has been posted and please direct me to it if it exists! Nothing came up in a search.

I thought it'd be a good idea to put together a booklist of LD related books that you've found helpful. I've got a book on AP that touched on LD, and a book about the mind with a chapter on LD, but I wouldn't recommend either of them. I'd really like to start reading more about it!

So, what do you recommend?  :smiley:

----------


## TaNK

"Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming" by Stephen LaBerge is the only real book you need to have. Any other info can be found on the forums and websites on whatnot. ETWOLD would be very good to read, as it's more of less the foundation of Modern Lucid Dreaming, as LaBerge was (I think) the first to ever really study and conclusively prove it's existence.

----------


## Citizen

Also, you could go back and read books pertaining to the history of lucid dreaming. The first real book on lucid dreams was written in 1968 and it was called _Lucid Dreams_ by Celia Green. The guy who coined the phrase "lucid dreaming" was a Dutch dude named Frederik van Eeden and he wrote an article in 1913 called The Study of Dreams.

To site my sources, all of this is synthesized from the wikipedia article on "lucid dreaming" lol ::D: 

all hail wiki ::bowdown::

----------


## Aniseed

Cheers *Tank*, that book keeps popping up around here so I'll have to check it out. I hope I don't have to order it from the States because it'll probably take ages to get here! (Aus)

Hehe *Citizen*, yeah Wiki is truly awesome  :wink2:  I'm definitely interested in the history of lucid dreaming, thanks!

Although was the first true book _Lucid Dreams_? I may have to challenge that - the book I mentioned with the chapter on lucid dreaming (_Fugitive Minds_ - Antonio Melechi) states that the Marquis Léon Hervey de Saint-Denis published _Dreams and How to Guide Them_ anonymously in 1867?

Wiki fails us!!  :Eek:

----------


## The Question

Wiki can never fail, it makes mistakes just like the rest of us lol!

----------


## Citizen

The Question is completely right! Wiki can never fail!

It also mentions the book you speak of but it characterizes it as being before the modern scientific approach...





> Marquis d'Hervey de Saint-Denys was probably the first person to argue that it is possible for anyone to learn to dream consciously. In 1867, he published his book _Les Reves et les Moyens de Les Diriger; Observations Pratiques (Dreams and How to Guide them; Practical Observations)_, in which he documented more than twenty years of his own research into dreams.

----------


## Aniseed

*ponders the concept of Wiki being sentient* It's coming for me after the spammy editors for doubting it!  ::shock:: 

Alright, I'm doing a search on Green's work now to see where I can get my hands on it. I just know I'm going to end up dropping so much $ on a library of LD books. It'll be worth it though!

----------


## TJuulsgaard

I agree you should read Stephen Laberges book. But if you want to go even deeper on the subject and are serious about LD'ing you could try some books about "Dream Yoga". (which btw. have nothing to do with putting your limbs in strange and abnormal positions) 

"The Tibetan Yogas of Dream and Sleep by Tenzin Wangyal Rinpoche and Mark Dahlby"

"Dream Yoga and the practice of natural light by C. Namkhai Norbu, edited by Michael Katz"

The first one is the eastern equivalent of Stephen Laberges book, but written for westerners. The second is also highly recommended.

----------


## gan_naire

I don't know if people are still reading this thread I don't know, but these are some books that have helped me with understanding lucid dreaming.

The Power of the Subconscious Mind - Joseph Murphy
Astral Dynamics - Robert Bruce
Self-Empowerment through Self-Hypnosis - Carl Llewellyn Weschcke
DMT The Spirit Molecule - Rick Strassman

----------


## Wolfwood

I agree with the previous two posters: I've used books from each of their posts. Currently still reading Astral Dynamics.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to the Inner Self - Robert Wagonner, absolutely essential imo.

----------


## gab

I love Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to the Inner Self by Robert Wagonner. If you interested in supplements to enhance your dreaming/lucid dreaming experiences, and more info,Thomas Yuschak's Advanced lucid dreaming The power of supplements; How to induce High Level lucid dreams and out of body experiences is highly recommended

When bying Exploring the world of lucid dreaming, make sure which version you are buying - there is a full version and a short one. There is also more than one edition.

And if I may, even if some books may tell you something you already know, I love reading them to keep the excitement going.

----------


## Zoth

> And if I may, even if some books may tell you something you already know, I love reading them to keep the excitement going.




This is sooo true  ::D: 

Edit: I thought I would give that book a try and I'm at the moment in the page 21: already amazed by the value of the information provided! Addicting book  :tongue2:

----------


## Twisty

The Bone books are an incredible nine-book graphic novel series that have a lucid dreaming undertone, if you're looking for a more casual read instead of an actual guide to lucid dreaming.  It doesn't outright say it's about lucid dreaming, but dreams play a major part in the plot, and there are several references to lucid dreaming within the series.  Even though it might look sort of little-kid oriented at first, it's definitely not.  After all, you can't judge a book by its cover.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Patrick

_Dreaming: The Science of Sleep_ by J Allan Hobson is a fantastic book for anyone interested in a slightly more scientific examination of dreaming and sleep.

----------


## fOrceez

> I love Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to the Inner Self by Robert Wagonner.



Yay! I purchased this book but haven't got around to reading it recently. Shall get onto it soon!  :smiley:

----------


## Zoth

> Yay! I purchased this book but haven't got around to reading it recently. Shall get onto it soon!



You'll love it fOrceez, it's a really deep book that talks about so many things that we rarely stop to wonder when we lucid dream. It's view on the subconscious is particularly extensive and detailed, so for people curious about that particular aspect should get the book asap  :smiley:  I'm still halfway through it but loving each page  ::D:

----------


## Germanotta

Has anyone checked out another of LeBarge's books "Lucid Dreaming: A Concise Guide to Awakening in Your Dreams and in Your Life"? It's suppose to explain easy methods to full conciousness.

----------


## Zoth

> Has anyone checked out another of LeBarge's books "Lucid Dreaming: A Concise Guide to Awakening in Your Dreams and in Your Life"? It's suppose to explain easy methods to full conciousness.



Did he publish that one previous or after "Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming"?

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Did he publish that one previous or after "Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming"?



It's a shortened version of 'Lucid Dreaming'/'Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming' with a CD of guided meditations attached.

----------


## Zoth

Hm I have to find that cd, sounds interesting  ::o:  I had heard about a long-short version of one of the LaBerge's books, but I had no idea it actually had some "new" stufff  ::shock::

----------


## fOrceez

Thread bump; i strongly recommend The Tibetan Yogas of Dream and Sleep by Tenzin Wangyal Rinpoche and Mark Dahlby.

----------


## Filtereyez

I just purchased Exploring The World Of Lucid Dreaming, and Lucid Dreaming:Gateway To The Inner Self this evening and can't wait to start digging into them  :smiley:  I came across another book called Group Dreaming: Dreaming To The Tenth Power that I decided not to purchase. Has anyone read that particular book? and would you recommend it?

----------


## fOrceez

> I just purchased Exploring The World Of Lucid Dreaming, and Lucid Dreaming:Gateway To The Inner Self this evening and can't wait to start digging into them  I came across another book called Group Dreaming: Dreaming To The Tenth Power that I decided not to purchase. Has anyone read that particular book? and would you recommend it?



That's great, man  :smiley:  You will find World of Lucid Dreaming is mostly about induction methods where as Gateway to The Inner Self is a much more spiritual take on lucid dreaming and what you can do within lucid. I haven't read the other book, though. If you do happen to purchase it, please make a review for us  :smiley:

----------


## gab

Link to *OBE book reviews* 
http://www.dreamviews.com/beyond-dre...endations.html

I have two other books I can recommend - although these are about OBEs. But if you believe OBEs are similar to WILDs, you may want to check these out.

*The secret of the soul* by *William Buhlman*. It's about using out of body experiences to understand our true nature.
Some of the *subchapter titles*:
- Consciously meeting departed loved ones, physical loved ones, animals, angels
- Formed based or astral plane experiences
- Interaction with guides, spheres of inteligent light
- Vibrational state experiences, higher dimensional experiences
- Feeling the presence of non-physical beings
- Higher self
- Spiritual healing
- The thought responsive universe
- OBE techniques
- New vision of death and dying
- Chakras
- Multi-dimensional nature
- Trance, vibrations, kundalini
- Overcoming challenges - floating, being pulled or touched, poor vision, sinking, darkness, entities, fear, threatening presence, protection
- Silver cord
- Self realization, knowledge expansion
- Past life revelations, visiting a future spiritual home
- Energy membranes

The other book is *Multi-dimensional ma*n by *Jurgen Ziewe*. - An authentic eyewitness account of the world that awaits us after death.

This book is maybe 80% descriptions of realms he witnessed and rest of his explanation of what he saw. If you want to know how astral planes look like, this book is for you.

Some of the *chapters*:
- First steps into new dimensions
- Alien life forms and civilizations
- Past lives, ancient crimes
- Knocking at the gates of Heaven, Man made obsticles, 
- The lower dimentsions -worlds of suffering - desolate places; escape from hell
- The earth like dimensions - do dead have supermarkets; do they know they are dead
- The intermediate dimensions - living the dreams; settlers on another planet
- The higher dimensions - heavenly worlds; friendly people

And someone mentioned The *Astral dynamics* by *Robert Bruce*. Great info about Astral planes, astral beings - good and bad ones, techniques and tons of other stuff.

----------


## Filtereyez

Thanks for your input gab, I in fact have all but one of the books you have mention. OBE's are kind of my forte so to speak as I have had them since a very early age (8 yr old) without any intentions of my own, and being from a small town with limited access to information (this back in the 70's) I pretty much waded through the waters on my own with only a few printed materials that were available to me at that time and even the authors back then were still discovering the ins and outs of OBE's so a good part of my early life was consumed in self study - information and the access we have to it today is such a wonderful thing no? I am very much still interested in OBE's so if you can think of any other recommendations please share and I can share mine as well if any are interested.

Thank you for your post  :smiley:

----------


## gab

Thank you, filtereyez :smiley:  Yes, the information and it's availability is why I loooove technology and internet. I have some more books, but they were all mentioned in posts in this thread. I'll send you PM with some of my favorite websites. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Thank you, filtereyez Yes, the information and it's availability is why I loooove technology and internet. I have some more books, but they were all mentioned in posts in this thread. I'll send you PM with some of my favorite websites. Happy dreams



Could you pm those sites to me too please? I love devouring all the literature on lucid dreams that I can ^^

----------


## RommiH

I recommend>  Sleep and Dreaming: Scientific Advancements and Reconsiderations

----------


## madvorak

I recommend:
Stephen LaBerge: Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming
Thomas Yuschak: Advanced Lucid Dreaming | The Power of Supplements
I have read these 2 books and they are great.

----------


## Iapetos

I recommend: 

Robert Monroe - Journeys out of the body
Carlos Castaneda - The Art of Dreaming

= )

----------


## Chimpertainment

> Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to the Inner Self - Robert Wagonner, absolutely essential imo.



absolutely..I totally second that!

----------


## Chimpertainment

Ive had this idea for a while and I think its time I bring it into reality.

Idea: Read Lucid Dreaming books then provide concise and informative reviews. I have already read the major LD books like Laberge, Castenada, Waggoner, and Rinpoche, so I will save those for later. 
I just picked up two books from the library today. 

1. The Everything Lucid Dreaming Book: Using your dreams to solve problems, improve creativity, and understand yourself.
Author: Michael R. Hathaway, DCH(Doctorate in Clinical Hypnotherapy)

2. Banishing Night Terrors and Nightmares: A breakthrough program to heal the traumas that shatter peaceful sleep.
Authors: Christopher Raoul Carranza and Jane Rogers Dill, Ph.d., L.M.F.T.(Licensed Marriage and Family Therapist), D.A.P.A.(Drug and Alcohol Program Advisor)

Y'all can expect a review of each book in no more than two weeks. I hope to keep this going with other books as well. It is for my enjoyment, your information, and my own self education. I hope you all enjoy them as much as I will enjoy reading the books and writing the reviews. 

 ::banana::

----------


## dutchraptor

That first sound very intresting  :smiley:  
Out of the other's I found that laberge's book was slightly outdated because I read it after I read through the entire site, but it did give me a few ideas.
Waggoner's book was certainly intresting at parts but I tended to disagree with alot of what he said. Although I didn't like a majority of the chapters his book did make me more open to the idea of obe's and telephathy. 
I've found it hard to find a book in which the author doesn't go into too much occult things like AP and OBE's, so I hope that "The Everything Lucid Dreaming Book", cant wait to hear your review.

----------


## EbbTide000

Hey chimpertainment and dutchrapter 

I'll do a report on the murdered D. Scott Rogo's 1983 book, "Leaving the Body: A Complete Guide to Astral Projection" It was the first book I ever read on lucid dreaming. Then he got murdered and I got sooo mad because I loved all his books and his engaging writing style.

I bought that book a total of three time because I gave away two. 

Ha! 

The faded invoice is inside the yellowing pages of Leaving the Body. The reciept records that on December-11-2008 from Cosmic Pages I bought:

$19:95   Leaving the Body
$49:95   New Mythic Tarot
$34:95   Astral Dynamics

Wow! I still got all those books and Astral Dynamics is a lucid dreaming book too. 

Now I remember. 

This amazing guy called EyeOneBlack on another site back in 2008 opened a thread to discuss the book "Astral Dynamics". I ran around looking for it but wound up having to get Cosmic Pages to order it in for me. It took 6 weeks and by the time I got it noboby wanted to discuss it any more (boo-hoo-hoo).

Anyway I will begin reading Leaving the Body by Scott Rogo and put together a review.

----------


## EbbTide000

Dear Chimpertainment

Here is the link to chapter 4 (best bits) of the book I will review for you called "Leaving the body" a complete guide to astral projection by the murdered D. Scott Rogo (1983)

http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/leavin...2/#post1947374

----------


## Lahzo

> I recommend: 
> 
> Robert Monroe - Journeys out of the body
> Carlos Castaneda - The Art of Dreaming
> 
> = )



It's funny that you mention Carlos Castaneda with the hype about Robert Wagonner, he mentions reading books by Castaneda in the earlier chapters of his book. Definitely have to check out some of Castaneda. ^_^

----------


## Chimpertainment

glad to see there is some interest. Thank you for the link DebraJane! 

Unfortunately, my reading skills are not what they used to be so my reviews will be delayed by a week or so. I am about halfway through _The Everything Lucid Dreaming Book_ and it has been pretty great so far. Soon and very soon, we shall have a review!

----------


## LucasPotter

I've found those books online today:

The Art Of Lucid Dreaming: A Manual - Carolus M. den Blanken
Lucid Dreams In 30 Days - Keith Harary, Pamela Weintraub
Lucid Dreaming Manual - Marc VanDeKeere
A Course In Lucid Dreaming - Stephen LaBerge
Exploring The World Of Lucid Dreaming - Stephen LaBerge

I've read enough of this thread to know that I should read LaBerge, but can anyone tell me if the other books are worth reading? At the moment, I plan on reading them, but if they're crap, I'd like to know so I don't waste my time...

----------


## Intfere

Are there any books out there that don't merely rehash what is already known? I'm looking for anything, even most obscure stuff, mystic or whatever.

----------


## MasterMind

Books is a good motivation source and entertaining to read  ::reading:: , but remember that you shouldn't relay on the techniques, but actually learn on your own. 

By doing that you don't only learn how to lucid dream but also how to do it regularly. 

So see through the techniques and see the core of the method or technique. For example when Waggoner or Castaneda's books tells you to look at your hands, it's not the act of looking at your hands that will make you aware of lucid, but the fact the fact that you intend to do something. 

Castaneda does however explain the intending in more detail, so I second Iapetos' (my own) suggestion..  ::content:: 
The Art of Dreaming is a very special book, but it's really good and I've read it five times  :wink2:

----------


## Intfere

I'm not looking for techniques in books, they've been rehashed over and over, I want something else. Like about the nature of dreams and what can be done with their help. In other words, books on dreams are mostly advertising how great they are and how to attain them, but there's nothing new in them that wasn't said before anyway.

Never read Waggoner, but Castaneda was among the first ones I read, and I'd say he's the most obscure author I've seen.

I don't want to sound dismissive, so I'll explain my views a bit. As far as Castaneda is concerned, he presupposes something called intent to be the cause of "dreaming". If we match it to lucid dreaming, then it doesn't really fit in. Just remember the theory in another topic (about lucidity timing and RCs), it doesn't match his "intent" at all. According to Castaneda, all of whose books I read trying to understand him, intent is completely independant from desire or non-desire, from wanting something to happen or not wanting it to happen. But I think you can agree that causing LDs works because we want them to happen! So whatever he's writing about, it doesn't make sense to me, and I find him extremely obscure.

I see Waggoner is popular, even though I've never heard of him, so I'll read him just to know what popular books talk about.

----------


## MasterMind

Don't try to overanalyze it by reading his exact words, just like a technique it's just a guidance not an exact way. The importance in the book however is the mindset that he presents not the actual technique. 

Take all the information you resonate with, leave the rest if you want to.

----------


## Chimpertainment

As usual I am a professional procrastinator...I have finished _The Everything Lucid Dreaming Book_ and will be writing up a review shortly...

----------


## Daredevilpwn

> As usual I am a professional procrastinator...I have finished _The Everything Lucid Dreaming Book_ and will be writing up a review shortly...



No review yet? Ah well take your time.....*5 months later......*

----------


## dutchraptor

I think we need a new definition of shortly.

----------


## Daredevilpwn

Indeed. His definition of shortly could be a couple of months as far as we know.

----------


## Chimpertainment

hey sorry guys! I had to return the books to the library before I completed the review. Im still doing the everything lucid dreaming review however, and that will be done this weekend. This obviously hasnt been at the top of my priority list but I will get it goin here soon...Its about 1/4 of the way done...

----------


## Chimpertainment

Book Review

The Everything Lucid Dreaming Book Michael R. Hathaway, DCH. Copyright 2012. 
Price: $15.56 at Amazon.com  ISBN: I-4405-2855-1

This is an Exposition regarding the subject of Lucid Dreaming. It also comes with a CD of Guided Meditations to be used before sleep.


Authors Purpose: The author reasoned that while there are apparently a variety of lucid dreaming books, many are not accessible to most people. He also mentions that he tends to view the world in a different way than most people. This led him to write a book generalizing the common topics of lucid dreaming.

	The book is full of practical knowledge concerning lucid dreaming.  The author outlines how one becomes lucid, and several techniques for beginners. He spends about a third of the book explaining how to become lucid and individual lucidity practices. Following the first five chapters, the author begins exploring benefits of lucid dreaming. They range from health benefits, to help with nightmares, to exploring mystical realms within dreams. 
	The book is quite an easy read with large text and just under three hundred pages. The author refers to the reader as a she which I found unique. The author is very aware of accusations levied against certain fringe concepts in the book but seems to support them regardless. Even if you dont believe or practice mystical exploration, or lucid healing, there is quality information in large quantities.
	To me, the book was very good at communicating the basic ideas of lucid dreaming. Every foundational aspect is outlined in great detail and provides a formidable structure for the reader to build upon. Anyone that picked this book up off the shelf would be able to learn lucid dreaming exclusively through the information held within. I plan to purchase the book myself to add to my library.
	In the meantime, I will be checking this book out of the library again very soon. 


I know this review is rather short, and I hope to write something more extensive in the future. My reading skills pretty much suck, so it takes me a while to get through a book. anyway, to a more productive future!

----------


## LucidMoon

I promised a few of you guys i'd write a book review on this one, so here it is  :smiley: 

*Are You Dreaming? - Exploring lucid dreams - A comprehensive guide.*
by Daniel Love

For the record I read the paperback version but it's also on kindle. I bought mine on amazon: Are You Dreaming?: Exploring Lucid Dreams: A Comprehensive Guide: Daniel Love: 9780957497702: Amazon.com: Books

*Rating: 5/5 stars.*

Gonna keep this really short because i'm still processing the book having only just finished read it but maybe this'll be of use to someone  :smiley:  These are my first thoughts.

Basically I loved this book and highly recommend it to everyone. Covers LOADS of stuff and has WAY more in it than most of the other books on LDing that I've read recently. Is obvious that the writer really cares about LDing and is very experienced. Has some really cool ideas on the future of LDing too. It's nice also that it just reads really honestly and doesnt try and fool you into thinking you will be LD master really quickly without working at it. It says something like "learning to LD is like learning to play the piano - you get better with time and you need to work at it" which is so true but you dont often get experts being honest about this so that's really nice and refreshing.  

There are LOADs  of interesting ideas and techniques in this book too many to talk about in a quick first impressions review but check out the look-inside bit on amazon and you'll see what I mean just by the size of the contents page!!!! it's not exagerating when it calls itself a comprehensive guide, it even mentions dreamviews!!  ::banana:: 

OVerall this has gone instantly into my top list of LD books alongside ETWOLD. Actually this is the first book i've read since ETWOLD that has really impressed me or given me that fuzzy-warm excited feeling about lucid dreaming.  Plus may be a coincidence but I've had loads of LDs whilst reading this!  ::banana:: 

I've been lucid dreaming for years and I still learnt a lot I actually think it's probably aimed towards experienced lucid dreamers. I cant say how it'd be for a newbie but i'd put it on the same reading level as something like ETWOLD kinda sciency but also exciting and dreamy too. Is a good all round book that I think deserves 5/5 stars  :smiley: 

Hope this review is helpful sorry if its a bit short but i'm on my way to work and trying to type this on a touchscreen is tricky!!!!

Linky... Are You Dreaming? - Amazon.com: Books

----------


## Mancon

Thanks for the review! Definitely going to check this book out. Is it just available on Amazon?

----------


## LucidMoon

I'm not sure thats where i got mine. Did a quick google search and looks like other places sell it too  :smiley:

----------


## Zoth

Wish more people (including me xD) did more book reviews, loads of books allow great discussions, so thanks for posting, will give it a read I think  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

Good review, I'll have a look at it, next month.

----------


## LucidMoon

Thanks guys, glad I could help!  ::D:

----------


## Vanish

Thanks for the recommendation  :smiley:   Just ordered it on Amazon as a gift.  Looks great!

----------


## Melonium

Yes definitely get this book. It is really comprehensive and exciting. Very pleasantly written too.

----------


## Sensei

Ah! This is relevant to my interests. I am gonna order that when I get some money! Should we just start calling this AYD? Because if it is that good, I will be quoting from it a lot on here.  :tongue2: 

I was worried it would be like the "lucid dream in 30 days" book, there is no guarantee for any method like that book states. Persistence is key.  :smiley:

----------


## LucidMoon

> Ah! This is relevant to my interests. I am gonna order that when I get some money! Should we just start calling this AYD? Because if it is that good, I will be quoting from it a lot on here. 
> 
> I was worried it would be like the "lucid dream in 30 days" book, there is no guarantee for any method like that book states. Persistence is key.



Seems like good idea :-)  

Oh and don't worry it's nothing like that 30 days book, AYD even warns people against things that make those sorts of claims. Think of it like ETWOLD but more up to date and in depth. Is my personal favourite LD book now :-)

----------


## qacermacer

I just ordered this book as something to read before I go to sleep, should put me in the mood for lucid dreams :-)

----------


## sisyphus

I read "Are You Dreaming?" over the last few days and echo the praise. It's like ETWOLD in its breadth and comprehensiveness. The difference is that, while ETWOLD is from the perspective of a research scientist, AYD is from the perspective of a member of the LD community (the inventor of CAT, among other techniques). So the language is a bit more relatable and recent for this audience. I'd still recommend both books because they complement each other.

----------


## Mr Sandman

I'm in agreement with everyone else! this book is really good. I've been using the PAL technique from it with my GF for the past week and we've both been having great success with it! She's had her first ever lucid dreams because of it and I think she may finally get what all the fuss is about!  ::D:

----------


## spaceexplorer

Read through this myself a couple of times now and have to say I  completely agree with OP and the others, it's a great book.

----------


## martydee

Surfing around, I found this guy, Ryan Hurd, who seems to know what he's talking about. He wrote a book called, "Lucid Immersion Blueprint" and I was wondering if anyone here has read it. And if you have, what do you think of it? Is there anything new in it, or is it just the same old stuff rehashed into a new package?

Thanks in advance for any input.

----------


## spaceexplorer

I've read it and it's not bad at all, for 8 bucks it's one of the better e-books and there is a lot of trash out there. 

Speaking of trash, it's much better than the *absolute hideous crime against lucid dreamers* _"Explore Your Mind - Step By Step Guide To Lucid Dreaming" by Kenneth Green_ which I would tell everyone to *avoid like knife wielding zombies with the plague*, which seems to have been written by a dyslexic chimp who apparently writes his own glowing reviews too . Seriously, buy anything BUT that book, I got a refund.

Ryan on the other hand seems well informed and I enjoyed reading it, probably a few too many large stock photos for my taste but the content was otherwise good. It's worth getting if you have a spare $8.

If you are looking for good books then these are the best in my opinion:


*"Exploring the world of lucid dreaming"* by _Stephen LaBerge,_ 
*"Are You Dreaming?"* by _Daniel Love_
*"The Conscious Exploration of Dreaming"* by_ Janice E. Brooks_ 

Some people like the book by "lucid dreaming" by _Robert Waggoner_ but I really can't see what all the fuss is about, I read it but it it got put in the _embarrassing books on dreams_ pile. A lot of his stuff is just him talking about himself and his "spiritual path" so is probably more for those who like to hang out in beyond dreaming.

----------


## Alucinor XIII

> Some people like the book by "lucid dreaming" by _Robert Waggoner_ but I really can't see what all the fuss is about, I read it but it it got put in the _embarrassing books on dreams_ pile. A lot of his stuff is just him talking about himself and his "spiritual path" so is probably more for those who like to hang out in beyond dreaming.



Alright, I have to put my 2 cents in on this one. I JUST finished reading (most) of Waggoners book, and I can definitely see your point.

I was totally enthralled by the first half of the book, his ideas on the way dreams work, the nature of the dreamscape and the way in which the subconscious seems to present itself through the dream world, and as well, ways in which to work with the subconcious to further dreaming goals and experiences...that was great, I loved it, and it really lines up with a lot of what I've experienced in my dreams, and would have paid for that half of the book alone. However....

That being said, after the first 120 pages or so, it completely goes into "Beyond Dreaming" territory, and its all about shared dreaming, telepathy, and that sort of nonsense, and I just started skimming through it just to get the book over with.

So, if you've got the money to spare, and are interested in the way the subconscious plays into dreaming, give it a read. Otherwise, spaceexplorer is pretty on point.

----------


## martydee

Thank you, Spaceexplorer. Thank you, Alucinor. I've read LaBerge's 'Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming' and it seems pretty comprehensive. My question is does Ryan Hurd's book have anything to add? Or is he just rehashing LaBerge's research?

----------


## spaceexplorer

> Thank you, Spaceexplorer. Thank you, Alucinor. I've read LaBerge's 'Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming' and it seems pretty comprehensive. My question is does Ryan Hurd's book have anything to add? Or is he just rehashing LaBerge's research?



His e-book certainly has its own ideas to add, while some of it may be a rehashing of LaBerge,  that's to be expected, even LaBerge wasn't completely original, there were books and research that came before him which he borrowed, it goes with the territory of this kind of subject. As I said in my earlier post you'd probably get a lot more quality material reading_ Are You Dreaming?_ and _The Conscious Exploration of Dreaming_ as they both cover a lot of ground. _Are You Dreaming?_ is _very_ comprehensive and _The Conscious Exploration of Dreaming_ is objective and written by several researchers from different backgrounds, which gives it a unique balance.  Hurds e-book is good, but I'd suggest reading the others first if cash is limited. If not then expand your library and get them all!

----------


## martydee

> His e-book certainly has its own ideas to add, while some of it may be a rehashing of LaBerge,  that's to be expected, even LaBerge wasn't completely original, there were books and research that came before him which he borrowed, it goes with the territory of this kind of subject. As I said in my earlier post you'd probably get a lot more quality material reading_ Are You Dreaming?_ and _The Conscious Exploration of Dreaming_ as they both cover a lot of ground. _Are You Dreaming?_ is _very_ comprehensive and _The Conscious Exploration of Dreaming_ is objective and written by several researchers from different backgrounds, which gives it a unique balance.  Hurds e-book is good, but I'd suggest reading the others first if cash is limited. If not then expand your library and get them all!




Thanks. I'll certainly take your words to heart and read those in the order you suggest.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Ryan Hurd is a very informed writer, I recommend his blog Dreamstudies.

As for Waggoner, while I enjoyed his book upon initial reading, I've come to realise that his assertions just don't fly. The book is new agey and metaphysical, and none of the dream reports seem to back his assertions. In fact, given his purported 30 years, and over 1000 induced, lucid dreaming experience his dream reports seem... basic, low level lucids that don't match the LDing ability of many of the members of this forum. I take issue with his ideas of the 'subconscious' let alone telepathy. That being said, he has some great stuff to say about dream control in the initial chapters (albeit largely what can be found in posts by Mzzkc, The Cusp and Billybob on Dreamviews).

----------


## moonlightress

Apart from LaBerge's EWLD and Carlos Castaneda's Art of Dreaming (have ordered already) what other books about lucid dreaming can I read?

----------


## JoannaB

Daniel Love's "Are You Dreaming?" Is a very good book, too.

----------


## moonlightress

Thanks Joanna, I had a look at on Amazon with their Look Inside feature and it looks great, if expensive. Very good reviews, too. I think I might get this one too.

One thing I do wonder, though, is how much that is in books is already here on DV... from what I have read around the forum, in various tutorials, there are some very experienced teachers here.

Still it's probably worth it for the extra bits that night not be mentioned here, and each individual author's take on LD.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Daniel Love's "Are You Dreaming?" Is a very good book, too.



The best book on lucid dreaming out there, imo.

----------


## moonlightress

Thanks for merging my thread so I could read all the recommendations.  :smiley:

----------


## Voldmer

It seems there is in this thread a kind of bias against books that deal with the wider possibilities of dreaming - whereby I mean launching OOBE's from dreams, investigating ones own unconscious, etc. The esoteric stuff.

But for those who are open to this, and also are interested in it, there is a lot of literature worthy of interest.

Most specifically, I would mention:

Castaneda's "The art of dreaming" (if you're the close-minded type, who automatically sides with the neurologists, then you will most likely not be able to read this book through)

Robert Moss: Dreamgates (he has also written many other books, but I am not familiar with them). It's about modern shamanism.

Buhlmans "Adventures Beyond the Body", which is specifically about OOBE's.

Ziewe's "Multidimensional Man" which is allegedly about OOBE's, but he does not distinguish between LD and OOBE.

Waggoners "Lucid dreaming" is also brilliant - especially on psychological uses, and shared dreaming.

But, to emphasize again, these books are not for the close-minded; you do need a very open mind (and a healthy appetite for the highly unusual) to enjoy them.

----------


## Zoth

> Castaneda's "The art of dreaming" (if you're the close-minded type, who automatically sides with the neurologists, then you will most likely not be able to read this book through)



You're misusing the term "close-mindedness"....I haven't read the book, but have read several excerpts, along with many reviews: the book is a bit more on the fictional paradigm of things, but that doesn't diminish it's value. There are concepts that don't seem to have a logical underlining cause, like many reality checks, and they do indeed work. So advocating for "close-minded" or neurology (you know neurology refers to disorders right  :tongue2: ? You probably mean neuroscience) for saying someone will probably not like the book....Besides, I think certain lucid dreaming books are very useful in a sort of "inspiration" perspective.

That goes along with Robert Wagner's book (Gateway to Inner Self): a less "scientific" kind of book, but nonetheless an excellent read, and this opinion is from a "close-minded" onironaut  :tongue2:

----------


## Voldmer

> You're misusing the term "close-mindedness"....I haven't read the book, but have read several excerpts, along with many reviews: the book is a bit more on the fictional paradigm of things, but that doesn't diminish it's value. There are concepts that don't seem to have a logical underlining cause, like many reality checks, and they do indeed work. So advocating for "close-minded" or neurology (you know neurology refers to disorders right ? You probably mean neuroscience) for saying someone will probably not like the book....Besides, I think certain lucid dreaming books are very useful in a sort of "inspiration" perspective.
> 
> That goes along with Robert Wagner's book (Gateway to Inner Self): a less "scientific" kind of book, but nonetheless an excellent read, and this opinion is from a "close-minded" onironaut



I am not sure, that I completely understand your point, so please forgive me, if the following makes no sense, in relation to your comment.

I don't mean that only close-minded people will have difficulty with these books, but that they certainly will. Some others may also not like them. YMMV.

I wrote neurologist, but should probably have written neurobiologist. It is - for these purposes - more or less the same: namely people, whose interest is the brain, with the mind not being a factor (or even as much as a meaningful concept).

The reason for specifying "close-minded" is that an awful lot of people completely reject the idea of "shared dreams" etc. without having the foggiest ability to prove, that these things are not possible. I should maybe have written "anti-scientific", but that would also have been question-begging.

If you are open to Waggoners book, then it seems to me that you could not be in agreement with neurobiologists/neuroscientists, for whom - at least in general - the ideas of mind, telepathy and a non-physical "realm" are to be rejected with a vengeance. And hence, I would not consider you amongst the "close-minded".

----------


## Darkmatters

^ But there are also close-minded people who believe in Castaneda and astral projection etc but don't believe in science.

----------


## gab

> It seems there is in this thread a kind of bias against books that deal with the wider possibilities of dreaming - whereby I mean launching OOBE's from dreams, investigating ones own unconscious, etc.



No bias. Link for OBE books is here http://www.dreamviews.com/beyond-dre...endations.html

And before we had the thread about OBE books, there are some OBE book recommendations in this, LD books as well.

----------


## Zoth

> If you are open to Waggoners book, then it seems to me that you could not be in agreement with neurobiologists/neuroscientists, for whom - at least in general - the ideas of mind, telepathy and a non-physical "realm" are to be rejected with a vengeance. And hence, I would not consider you amongst the "close-minded".



Hmm...but I am in agreement with neurobiologists/neuroscientis  :smiley:  The thing is that this agreement doesn't make me or any other supporter of their views close-minded. Maybe the bias which you referred to in the previous post (which I honestly don't see at all  ::?: ) is nothing more than a healthy dose of skepticism, clearly common in such a subject like dreams. But just because this kind of people rejects the ideas of shared dreaming or telepathy, or this kind of approaches to dreaming like the ones presented in Castaneda's and Waggoner's books, doesn't mean they are close-minded, and for certain the burden of proof doesn't rely in their shoulders. Close-minded is not a "science thing": it can be present in complete opposite sides of the spectrum ^^ 

And for last, it doesn't "certainly" mean they will have difficulty reading these books. We get it, they are more esoteric than many others, but like I mentioned above, you don't need to read these books as "right or wrong": just enjoy the ideas and maybe use the less "down-to-earth" content as inspiration.

----------


## Voldmer

I believe we're getting into a lot of nit picking over the meaning of words, but I would like to clarify my view.

When I say "close-minded" I mean "prejudiced", whereby I mean biased, whereby I mean "has taken a view or position in disregard of available information", whereby I mean "has up-front made his/her mind up, and will not change it, come hell or high water".  :smiley: 

What I am of course referring to, is the fanatical crusade, which seems to be prevalent in the neurosciences, against the idea that mind exists separate from brain.

It find it hard to believe, that people in this group would be able to sit through all of "The art of dreaming", because it implicitly has as its theme, that mind exists apart from brain. That book would - probably - have the same effect on neuroscientists that a red cloth has on a bull.  :smiley: 

Of course, it may be that there are people in this group, who would be able to sit through it - after all not everyone is the same. But my comment was meant as a warning to those who side with the neuroscientists, because - in my view, they are unlikely to find the book palatable.

As DarkMatters pointed out above, there are also close-minded people, who would lap up Castaneda. But I did not refer to those (I haven't seen trace of them here on DreamViews, but maybe I just haven't come across them yet).

However, where Zoth and I apparently completely disagree is most clearly captured in the statement "But just because this kind of people rejects the ideas of shared dreaming or telepathy, or this kind of approaches to dreaming like the ones presented in Castaneda's and Waggoner's books, doesn't mean they are close-minded, and for certain the burden of proof doesn't rely in their shoulders."

I completely disagree: if you up-front reject some theory, without having the ability to prove it wrong, then you are close-minded - as I see it, it is virtually the definition of the concept. And the burden of proof is on everyone - if a person believes proposition A is true, whereas another thinks A is false, then neither can reject the others position - and remain open-minded - unless s/he can prove the other position wrong.

Specifically, in the present context, neuroscientists can not simply lie back and say: "We're right, and you're wrong", without displaying exactly the same kind of close-mindedness that is so often recognised in the various religious views in this world. If they want to win the argument, they have to prove that mind cannot exist without physical brain.

And, finally, just to disclose my own view, I am unconvinced by both positions, but tend towards believing more in the "esoteric" view than the "neuroscientist" view. Maybe to the tune of 60% to 40%.  :smiley:

----------


## Darkmatters

> As DarkMatters pointed out above, there are also close-minded people, who would lap up Castaneda. But I did not refer to those (I haven't seen trace of them here on DreamViews, but maybe I just haven't come across them yet).



Ok, I know this is just a side-topic, but I just want to point out that there have been many people who come in and claim to have had all kinds of weird experiences, dreaming and waking life both, and refuse to accept that it might have some rational explanation - instead they're adamant that it was precognition or ghosts or whatever, and refuse to even consider anything else. Alright, I don't want to disrupt the actual conversation any further, so I'm out!  ::lol::

----------


## Zoth

Maybe rejection was the wrong word. I don't know if it's a translation problem, or simply a definition one (which would be my fault xD)

On the other hand, you have wrong ideas about the exact concept of burden of proof. I'll advice you to watch this video instead of reading a wall of text of my  :tongue2:  Again, if you and I were encouraged to disagree based on my choice of the word "rejection" instead of "disbelief and lack of creditation", then I guess we're good, because if rejection here means "It's wrong!", then I completely agree with you that it's close-minded. I just want to say that dualism is indeed wrong, there's loads of errors in reasoning and logical in that position, and it's not only neuroscience that talks about it. It's physics, psychology, neuroscience, etc. Again, look at this and this video ^^ And you don't need to prove how many humans there are in the planet to state that someone's guess of 10 is wrong do you  :smiley: ?

Maybe we should end the conversation here, as like Darkmatters said, we're going a bit off topic. But if you feel like continuing, I'm sure one of us wouldn't mind creating a topic where we can discuss this disagreement of ours more in depth, as it's certainly an interesting discussion ^^

----------


## LucidMoon

> The best book on lucid dreaming out there, imo.



 :Clap:  I'm 100% with you on this!!!  :smiley: 





> Thanks Joanna, I had a look at on Amazon with their Look Inside feature and it looks great, if expensive. Very good reviews, too. I think I might get this one too.
> 
> One thing I do wonder, though, is how much that is in books is already here on DV... from what I have read around the forum, in various tutorials, there are some very experienced teachers here.
> 
> Still it's probably worth it for the extra bits that night not be mentioned here, and each individual author's take on LD.



I think you answered your own question but I think that forums and books both give their own little flavour so both are good. I work in a library, so I prefer books for well researched facts and forums for opinions and the fun of being social.  Oh yeah, that book looks a little expensive but it's totally worth it as it's got so much in it! I'd agree with Ctharlhie and others that its the best out there.  






> Maybe we should end the conversation here, as like Darkmatters said, we're going a bit off topic. But if you feel like continuing, I'm sure one of us wouldn't mind creating a topic where we can discuss this disagreement of ours more in depth, as it's certainly an interesting discussion ^^



Hey guys, probably polite to start a thread for that topic, but can you share the link I'd like to join in!  :tongue2:

----------


## martydee

Just ordered 'Are You Dreaming?' by Daniel Love. Eighteen bucks for a book is a bit hefty for me, but if I get even one tidbit I can use, it'll be worth it. Stay tuned.  :smiley:

----------


## moonlightress

I have ordered Castaneda, LaBerge and Daniel Love, so it seems I am getting a bit from both the neuroscience and esoteric sides, which suits me fine.  :smiley:

----------


## martydee

I must say Amazon has its s**t together. I ordered 'Are You Dreaming?' yesterday. And it just arrived in my mailbox. Can't wait to delve into it.

----------


## mehrdad

the best ever books in lucid dreaming is:
#1:Exploring-The-World-Of-Lucid-Dreaming(Stephen-Laberge)
#2:Tenzin-Wangyal-Rinpoche-The-Tibetan-Yogas-Of-Dream-And-Sleep
#3:lucid dreaming _ gateway to the inner self(robbert_waggoner)

----------


## spaceexplorer

> the best ever books in lucid dreaming is:
> #1:Exploring-The-World-Of-Lucid-Dreaming(Stephen-Laberge)
> #2:Tenzin-Wangyal-Rinpoche-The-Tibetan-Yogas-Of-Dream-And-Sleep
> #3:lucid dreaming _ gateway to the inner self(robbert_waggoner)




I've got to disagree with your 3rd choice - Robert Waggoners book is pretty poor, it's all "you can see the future in dreams" and "hold this crystal between your buttocks and you'll have superpowers" OK, maybe not that second one, but the whole book is more new age and filled with nonsense than the crystals hanging from a burnt out hippies rainbow underpants. It's actually one of the few books on lucid dreams that made me want to throw it away. 

I agree that your first choice belongs in there, that's kind of obvious. The 2nd choice... I guess _MAYBE_ if you want to learn Tibetan dream yoga, but I've never seen why lucid dreaming always has to be sold as some kind of spiritual thing. Probably less of that would be better you know?  Yeah it can be used that way but it seems like people just buy into this stuff without really giving it any thought. OK Tibetan Buddhists _may_ have known about lucid dreaming, but they also believe in demons.  I'm sick of people looking at me like I'm an idiot when I talk about lucid dreaming and mostly it's cause they've seen books like Waggoners and think that we're all a bit stupid and gullible.  I'll stick with the more modern and scientific books myself, I kinda like living in the 21st century where we understand a lot more about our brains and how things work.

----------


## dutchraptor

> I've got to disagree with your 3rd choice - Robert Waggoners book is pretty poor, it's all "you can see the future in dreams" and "hold this crystal between your buttocks and you'll have superpowers" OK, maybe not that second one, but the whole book is more new age and filled with nonsense than the crystals hanging from a burnt out hippies rainbow underpants. It's actually one of the few books on lucid dreams that made me want to throw it away. 
> 
> I agree that your first choice belongs in there, that's kind of obvious. The 2nd choice... I guess _MAYBE_ if you want to learn Tibetan dream yoga, but I've never seen why lucid dreaming always has to be sold as some kind of spiritual thing. Probably less of that would be better you know?  Yeah it can be used that way but it seems like people just buy into this stuff without really giving it any thought. OK Tibetan Buddhists _may_ have known about lucid dreaming, but they also believe in demons.  I'm sick of people looking at me like I'm an idiot when I talk about lucid dreaming and mostly it's cause they've seen books like Waggoners and think that we're all a bit stupid and gullible.  I'll stick with the more modern and scientific books myself, I kinda like living in the 21st century where we understand a lot more about our brains and how things work.



I agree completely on Waggoner's book, it's very poor. He makes unrealistic assumptions and supports them with weak evidence. I find it unacceptable that the book is loved by the lucid dreaming community so much. A lot of what he rights makes me cringe just by how new age it comes across. 

However the the second book is a good choice. I know what you mean about it making us lucid dreamers seem new age, but it really is a good book. Spirituality aside the Tibetans dream yogis where masters at meditation, and reached levels of awareness that we could only dream of ( :tongue2: ). While dream yoga might have the wrong end result for most lucid dreamers, it does house some very special and effective techniques for lucid dreaming. 

Personally I don't think that ETWOLD comes close to the holy grail people make it out to be, it has good tips in it but in the end I learned more by searching 20 minutes through site and bit of reasoning and common sense. It has it's place for beginners, but it is fairly lacking in many areas. "introduction to the world of lucid dreaming" might have suited it better.

----------


## Empedocles

I don't see a reason to trash Waggoner's book. First it's not a _how-to_ book, and second, he's not presenting precognitive dreaming as a fact, nor does he talk about shared dreaming as something that is verified. He simply presents his experiences, and cites the experiences of his friends and collagues. There is much interesting material in the book. Actually I found the book very insightful.

That being said, I personally think most of the threads in DreamViews' "Beyond Dreaming" are much more "out there" than anything in Waggoner's book.





> the best ever books in lucid dreaming is:
> #1:Exploring-The-World-Of-Lucid-Dreaming(Stephen-Laberge)
> #2:Tenzin-Wangyal-Rinpoche-The-Tibetan-Yogas-Of-Dream-And-Sleep
> #3:lucid dreaming _ gateway to the inner self(robbert_waggoner)



Haven't read the second one, but I agree with #1 and #3.

----------


## Voldmer

I agree with Empedocles, as I also see no reason to trash Waggoners book. The man is a psychologist, and the book reads very much like a psychologists effort to make sense of lucid dreaming. It does not in any way seem "New Age" to me, but of course we may have varying definitions of this concept.

To me, "new agers" are people who think that by buying organic produce and attending groups meditating on loving kindness, mankind will very soon transcend to a higher level of consciousness, and we will all love one another with unwavering purity. At least if we sound "AUM" a lot.

Waggoners book does not really cater to that crowd.

----------


## spaceexplorer

> I agree with Empedocles, as I also see no reason to trash Waggoners book. The man is a psychologist, and the book reads very much like a psychologists effort to make sense of lucid dreaming. It does not in any way seem "New Age" to me, but of course we may have varying definitions of this concept.
> 
> To me, "new agers" are people who think that by buying organic produce and attending groups meditating on loving kindness, mankind will very soon transcend to a higher level of consciousness, and we will all love one another with unwavering purity. At least if we sound "AUM" a lot.
> 
> Waggoners book does not really cater to that crowd.



Really? it doesn't read that way at all to me. With chapter titles such as "consciously connecting via telepathy" and the endless poor examples of making vague dreams fit future events, it really seems very unscientific. Still, everyone has different tastes. I think actions speak louder than words and seeing as Waggoner seems to have started to build his career around talking at "OBE" conventions among shamans, OBE believers etc. it's pretty clear that he's choosing the more lucrative new-age crowd as his target audience and not people who are interested in dreams without all that paranormal fluff. Is it good for lucid dreamers that we're always put in the same box as the paranormal? I don't think it is and I don't think Waggoners book is helping. It's not very objective and seems like he's just using it as a soapbox to push his paranormal beliefs. 

We should  probably get this thread back on topic though, it's supposed to be book reviews.

----------


## Voldmer

Just before we get "back on track", I'd like to chip in, that the "OBE-believers" - in my view - are primarily of three categories: distinctly non-spiritual thrill-seekers, devotees of occult theories of existence - or people who desperately wish to believe that there is life after death. New agers are not really to be found amongst those, as far as I am concerned.

Also, and this is of course just a reproach invited in by your comments, considering Waggoners insights "fluff" seems unnecessarily  demeaning. The guy is simply trying to make sense of experiences far outside the realm of the normal.

I think you are right, though, that he is addressing those, who are open to the possibility that the physical universe, as we presently understand it, is not all there is.

And, getting "back on track", Waggoners book is clearly not limiting itself to material that has been scientifically proven about lucid dreams. But then, that would hardly be able to fill one single page - let alone a complete book! And, incidentally, such a book, once somebody has gathered enough material to write it, would probably not inspire anyone to lucid dream (as they would never read it).

----------


## LucidMoon

I'm gonna jump in and try to return this conversation to book reviews  :tongue2: 

Being ill this last week  :Sad:  I've had a chance to re-read and skim over some of my lucid dreaming books. Bit of a sad attempt to try and distract myself from feeling awful but it kinda worked. 

What I found happening was given the choice of my pretty big collection of books I kept being drawn back to ETWOLD by LaBerge and Are You Dreaming? by Love. So it seems I've found my two favourite books on lucid dreaming  :tongue2: 

Both give a nice balanced and broad coverage of the whole subject. So these are the two books I'd suggest to any lucid dreamers. AYD is probably a better guide but ETWOLD is an old classic and it makes me a little nostalgic to the days when i first started out. 

When I was feeling a bit more spiritual I turned to Lucid Dreaming by Waggoner and The Lucid Dreamer by Godwin. Like others in here, I didn't like Waggoners approach much, I'd not bash it quite as much as others but it's not to my tastes and I'd definitely not recommend it. Godwins book is what I'd suggest to those looking for an opening into spiritual matters on lucid dreaming, it's beautifully illustrated too which really gets the imagination fired up, it's more human and not preachy, which is one of the things I disliked about Waggoners. Strange, it's rarely mentioned. 

So if I wanted to give a list of what I think are the three best books that cover lucid dreaming from science to spirituality, I'd say these are the best, the cream of the crop:

*The Lucid Dreamer - A waking guide for the traveller between worlds.* By Malcolm Godwin

*Are You Dreaming? - Exploring lucid dreams, a comprehensive guide* by Daniel Love

*Exploring the world of lucid dreams* by Stephen LaBerge

Hope that helps. I'd like to hear other peoples ideas.

ps. if you get a really bad cold try a mix of  whiskey, blackberry juice and ginger before bed it'll make you feel a lot better and give you some pretty strange dreams!

----------


## DawgBone

> I don't see a reason to trash Waggoner's book. First it's not a _how-to_ book, and second, he's not presenting precognitive dreaming as a fact, nor does he talk about shared dreaming as something that is verified. He simply presents his experiences, and cites the experiences of his friends and collagues. There is much interesting material in the book. Actually I found the book very insightful.



Waggoner's book is terrific.  And while he may not offer proof of OBEs, precognitive dreaming, etc.  he does make an effort to set up his experiments so that the influence of chance, coincidence and wishful thinking are minimized.

The great thing about lucid dreaming and OBEs is that it is experimental.  You are not asked to believe ANYTHING.  All you have to do is EXPERIENCE these things.

I've had lucid dreams in which I was totally conscious, and the dreams were as vivid as physical reality, if not more so.  I experienced an *alternate reality* in these dreams.  To dismiss them as simply "brain noise" is absurd.  Comtemporary physics talks about multiple dimensions and alternate universes, something the yogis have been talking about for 4000 years.

----------


## dutchraptor

> Waggoner's book is terrific.  And while he may not offer proof of OBEs, precognitive dreaming, etc.  he does make an effort to set up his experiments so that the influence of chance, coincidence and wishful thinking are minimized.
> 
> The great thing about lucid dreaming and OBEs is that it is experimental.  You are not asked to believe ANYTHING.  All you have to do is EXPERIENCE these things.
> 
> I've had lucid dreams in which I was totally conscious, and the dreams were as vivid as physical reality, if not more so.  I experienced an *alternate reality* in these dreams.  To dismiss them as simply "brain noise" is absurd.  Comtemporary physics talks about multiple dimensions and alternate universes, something the yogis have been talking about for 4000 years.



The books is great if you are reading it like his journal, otherwise not so much. 
1)He does in fact say that the book serves as a How-to book, specifically in the preface he writes " I hope to act as a dream anthropologist of sorts - explaining the lucid dream terrain, the local customs, the rituals, and something of the dream inhabitants. I provide advice and guidance for those who wish to become lucid dreamers." - The book is far from helpful for someone who has just started lucid dreaming, it's filled with multiple accounts where he asserts something is true, while in reality it is something that you must experience yourself to believe it or not. A beginner would be much better off without knowing about separate entities, talking to the deceased or mutual dreaming. Yet no where in the book does he outwardly show that it is all just his opinion and that you would be better off exploring the lucid dream world normally without any expectations. 

2) It's not that he doesn't provide proof for OBE's why many don't like his book. It's because he misinterprets information and resorts to logical fallacies. A case that particularly caught my eye was when he was stopped midway through a dream by another dream character, he assumes that this simple event can only be attributed to some other kind of entity or force. He finds it easier to believe that an independent agent stopped him in his tracks, than that the dream happened to summon the thought of a man stopping him, because he had seen a similar event somewhere else. While it is true that both are a possibility, the example dream was weak and didn't support either case more. 
Also the use of Carl Jung's (20th century, largely unsupported) hypothesis doesn't help backup his claims. His seemingly selective irrationality is what turns many of us from the book.
None the less he does make some accurate points throughout the book and there are a few very helpful comments on dreams.

3) About your last comment on contemporary physics and yogis, you are misinformed. When a physicist talks about "multiple dimensions" or "alternate universes" you are pretty much in the deepest fringes of theoretical physics you can get, nothing about them is certain. A "dimension" for instance that you hear about, is actually an incomprehensibly small folding in space time according to some physicists, interestingly though we've never even been able to sense a quark, imagine the difficulty in sensing something 1000000000 smaller.
Not just that, but the difference between a dimension according to a yogi, and a physicist is inconceivably large. 

Now to add the book list:

*Dreaming: a very short introduction By J Allan Hobson*
I recommend anyone who has an interest in the current stance of science on dreaming to read this book, it's excellent. Despite being a little hard to read sometimes there's a wealth of information in there, Allan goes through every aspect of dreaming meticulously, even the history and how Freudian and Jungian theories stand up today. It's extremely interesting, and he touches on lucid dreaming for a chapter in the book, but really the whole book is applicable. There's not much in terms of techniques you'll get out of it, but you will definitely gain a better understanding of the brain and the current theories which describe it.

----------


## DawgBone

> The books is great if you are reading it like his journal, otherwise not so much. 
> 1)He does in fact say that the book serves as a How-to book, specifically in the preface he writes " I hope to act as a dream anthropologist of sorts - explaining the lucid dream terrain, the local customs, the rituals, and something of the dream inhabitants. I provide advice and guidance for those who wish to become lucid dreamers." - The book is far from helpful for someone who has just started lucid dreaming, it's filled with multiple accounts where he asserts something is true, while in reality it is something that you must experience yourself to believe it or not. A beginner would be much better off without knowing about separate entities, talking to the deceased or mutual dreaming. Yet no where in the book does he outwardly show that it is all just his opinion and that you would be better off exploring the lucid dream world normally without any expectations.



I couldn't disagree more.  The possibilities Waggoner describes are inspirational.  But then perhaps you prefer a more sterile approach.





> About your last comment on contemporary physics and yogis, you are misinformed. When a physicist talks about "multiple dimensions" or "alternate universes" you are pretty much in the deepest fringes of theoretical physics you can get, nothing about them is certain. A "dimension" for instance that you hear about, is actually an incomprehensibly small folding in space time according to some physicists, interestingly though we've never even been able to sense a quark, imagine the difficulty in sensing something 1000000000 smaller.
> Not just that, but the difference between a dimension according to a yogi, and a physicist is inconceivably large.



I would recommend you read The Tao of Physics by Fritjof Capra:

The Tao of Physics: An Exploration of the Parallels between Modern Physics and Eastern Mysticism: Fritjof Capra: 9781590308356: Amazon.com: Books





> Also the use of Carl Jung's (20th century, largely unsupported) hypothesis doesn't help backup his claims.



You don't find Jungian Psychology to be relevant to the theories of dreaming???  That is frankly unbelievable.

----------


## LucidMoon

Sorry to moan but can we keep this on topic. Book reviews people! this thread is about book reviews  :tongue2: 

There's a whole forum to discuss this other stuff. By the sounds of it some of it belongs in Beyond Dreaming, which is where I'd put Waggoner's writing myself. Maybe mods could tidy this up, or create a thread called "book reviews discussions".

_For the record though I agree with DutchRaptor on all his points and I don't think he's being sterile at all_

----------


## dutchraptor

You're right, this thread is about books that "you" would recommend, not the discussion between us. Some natural discussion never hurts, but we'll try keep it to a minimum. I think it's sound advice that if any one has any any objections to our posts a new thread can be made in the extended discussion sub-forum  :smiley:

----------


## gab

I think discussion about books, why someone recommends it or doesnt, is great way to describe the book. It's much better, than someone just saying "I like/don't like it. 

As long as it doesn't take over the thread. For that reason, I would suggest not to move any posts out of here. But if anybody wishes to discuss any aspect of Wagonner's book in more detail, perhaps a separate thread would be best. But brief discussions about other books should be held here.

I don't see anything wrong with Wagonner's book. There are books on theory, step by step guides, more scientific or less scientific approach, and other books for beginners. But if you want to expand on it, Gateway to inner self is something to check out. So many people want to talk to guides, to their higher self and such. This book tells you how to. It' up to you to make up your mind if you believe it or not and to test it out yourself and make your own conclusion. I like about it, that he tells you exactly how he did his self-exploration. Even if not everything is objective truth in it, it's a way to start. Not that many things in LDing are objective. I love vibrations, someone discribes them as the worst experience of his life. It's up to us to be curious and try it out ourselves. 

Some books are good to read, if only to help us realize and elimite what we don't think is the truth.

----------


## LucidMoon

I agree discussion is a good way to find out more about books  :smiley:  rather than just a i like/dont like it. 
I hope I didn't irritate anyone with my suggestion,  It just seemed the discussion was moving away from book reviews and more into the old science versus "beyond dreaming"debate, which is fascinating just not so handy when you're looking for a new book to read.

----------


## Astaroth

I've just bought 'Are You Dreaming?' by Daniel Love. I'll review it when I read it!  ::D:

----------


## Voldmer

A book that has not been talked much about is "The Power of Creative Dreaming: Unlock the Strength of Your Subconscious" by Pamela J. Ball. Has anyone here read this, and might comment on it?

----------


## Voldmer

Apparently there is a new book on dreaming, from the tibetan perspective, coming to market in the not-too-distant-future:

***Link Removed***

I have no specific knowledge of the book but thought I would just bring it to peoples attention.

Sorry about the typo in the threads title ... (a very Danish typo, I'm afraid)

----------


## NyxCC

Hey, thanks for sharing! Btw, I initially thought that "om dreaming" was the title of the book. It even made sense to me.  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

Since the link had to be removed, could you post the title and author, so that we can search for it?

Thanks!

----------


## Voldmer

Found it! (Not easy, when you don't remember the title, nor the name of the author):

"Dreams of Awakening: Lucid Dreaming and Mindfulness of Dream and Sleep" by Charlie Morley.

Incidentally, the posting rules specifically say, that the advertising ban does not include lucid dreaming ressources.  And I very much suspect that this book will be such a ressource ...

----------


## LucidMoon

> Found it! (Not easy, when you don't remember the title, nor the name of the author):
> 
> "Dreams of Awakening: Lucid Dreaming and Mindfulness of Dream and Sleep" by Charlie Morley.
> 
> Incidentally, the posting rules specifically say, that the advertising ban does not include lucid dreaming ressources.  And I very much suspect that this book will be such a ressource ...



Yeah I know Voldmer, I've tried posting links to books in the past but for some reason the mods don't like it. Still, I guess resources are things like Wikipedia and free services, else you'd get people spamming the forums trying to sell all sorts. Is a nuisance but I can see why they do it. Personally I'm not very keen on the look of that book, I've seen Charlie Morleys videos and read about his history and it looks a bit like he's trying to become a bit of a "lifestyle guru". Apparently he's only been lucid dreaming for a handful of years and it doesn't sound like he's mastered it yet. Also his links to Tibetan Buddhism are as a layman living in a centre. Before hand he was working as a rapper. He's got the charisma for talks on stage, I just don't think he's got much experience compared to half the people in these forums. So it's not likely to have the grounding of someone who's dedicated their life to either subject like LaBerge or Tenzin Wangyal Rinpoche. I think "The Tibetan yogas of dream and sleep" by Rinpoche is going to remain the best book for the Tibetan perspective. Still, I'll buy a copy of this when it comes out and write my own review when it comes out.

----------


## LucidMoon

I had a thought  :smiley:  It'd be nice if we could do video book reviews and recommendations. I've never actually been brave enough to do that kind of thing myself  :paranoid:  so I don't even have a youtube account!! :O

----------


## kislany

To be honest one of the reasons I just bought this book is because it comes from a regular guy who hasn't dedicated his whole life to lucid dreaming, so his perspective is fresh (if an ex-rapper with no life-long experience about it can do it, heck now I'm determined to do it as well). I watched his very recent interview on Youtube and I didn't find him guru-like at all, he's a very down to earth person and funny too. And I see how he loves what he's doing.

So far I'm loving the book. Granted, the techniques (at least up till where I am right now with the book, which is still early on in the book) are just the same as we find them here on the forum, however I like his style, he's very accessible and for anyone who hasn't read a lucid dreaming book before, this book will sure to hook them up with the practice. Personally I found $14 well spent for a different perspective (Buddhist) along with the usual Westerner technique style.

----------


## gab

Just started reading book by *Mark Thurston and Christopher Fazel: The Edgar Cayce Handbook for Creating your Future*. I picked it up over a year ago in used books store, because it was like $1. 

Edgar Cayce was a 20th century US clairvoyant. 

I didn't expect to read about lucid dreaming in this book. But I'm on page 9, and book already mentioned *shared dreaming* - which happened, when 2 people got sensitive to each others thoughtforms through 4th dimention, which he and C. Jung called "the dimention of ideas, the world of thought". 

Mentions, that *thoughtforms* are as real as "pin stuck in your hand".

That we can shape our future with our thoughts. It may take a while, but what we think, is what we become. His spiritual formula states: "Spirit is the life, *mind is the builder, and the physical is the result*."

Even though this book I suspect will be quite spiritual, the things he mentions, that we, lucid dreamers, also believe, made me pause.

Also mentioned is, that *mind is the bridge between the realm of spirit and the world of physical reality.
*
More to come...

----------


## Sageous

^^ Huh.

You might want to check out the thread I started recently, called On the Nature of Shared Dreaming,if you haven't already, as there are some curious parallels in it to what you just said. Curious, and a little disturbing, since I never had much confidence in Cayce's work.

----------


## gab

*Mark Thurston and Christopher Fazel: The Edgar Cayce Handbook for Creating your Future* continued.

It's a slow read, because after every other sentence, I go  "wow". I have to put the book down for a minute and fully absorb and understand the implication of what I just read. I wonder if I understood this book this well, if I wasn't familiar with the concept, that I learned from Lucid Dreaming.

Finished Part One, Pinciple #1: *Mind is the Builder: What you think, you become*.

This is not a lucid dreaming book, but the words and ideas used here are the same as we use. Such as *thoughtform*, *incubation of ideas* (we use incubation of dreams). He mentions, that everything we ever think of, every idea, is forever stored in our Mental body. And they are the source of our dreams, that get randomly presented to us at night.

We can change our future by incubating it. Byt thinking positively about it. One way is to observe our dreams, because those could be reflections of our thoughts. Second method is to step back and observe our inner chatter. The thoughts, the mental habits and prevailing attitudes that come to us by themselves. 

*How long does it take for a thought to be built into the physical*?

He recommends setting an intent with mantras to remember our dreams, having a DJ handy, and staying in bed calmly upon waking up.

*@Sageous*, thank you for the link. I'll check it out.

----------


## Tygar

I recently read "Are You Dreaming?: Exploring Lucid Dreams: A Comprehensive Guide" by Daniel Love.

It is an excellent book on lucid dreaming.  I found this site because it is mentioned in this book.

----------


## Erkums

I agree that one helped me out a lot!

----------


## xXironshadowXx

Okay, this is for some inspiration it's a fictional book and can't help but much but it's a fun read "The Wake Trilogy" by Lisa Mcmann remember its only loosely based on LD but its good to have some fictional fun sometimes.

----------


## Shabby

*Link Removed*

Night School: Wake up to the power of sleep [Unabridged] [Hardcover] By Richard Wiseman

I am not sure if this topic is also for books that seem interesting but haven't been reviewed yet... This title caught my eye and the 
YouTube videos on the _In59seconds_ channel also hints that it covers some material on lucid dreaming... Does anyone know a bit more about it?

----------


## LucidMoon

@Shabby 

Night School, isn't that great TBH. Not saying that it's *bad*, just pretty average. Kinda pop-science so really simplified stuff for easy reading. Okay for a casual read on a train but you'll probably not learn anything new. If you want a good all around book on dreams then go for "Counting Sheep" which is much better. If you want a good book on lucid dreaming specifically go for one written especially about LDs like ETWOLD or Are You Dreaming?

----------


## SenrPF

Hello!

First of all, sorry for my English, I hope it's not too bad and that what I write here is well understood!  :smiley: 

I do not know if this topic has been discussed here, I have not been able to locate anything about this book here, if I have wrong I apologize in advance.

Some time ago I read on Reddit (can not remember where, but it can perform a search to locate it) about a free e-book (with the possibility to make a donation) about OBE titled *"The Phase"* written by Michael Raduga, here it's his web page. Although the book does not treat directly about LD, I think, it has any links and the exercises suggested in the book are interesting. 

Has anyone read or know anything about this book or this topic? 
I have done some preliminary tests on the proposed exercises and I think the results are interesting.

Greetings.

----------


## gab

I think Raduga made up this artificial name "The Phase", as not to offend those that don't believe in OBEs. He calls lucid dreams, astral projection and OBEs all by the same name. I have not read his whole article, but from what I have gathered, it's some legit info.

It certainly is worth reading and making up your own opinion based on what you have read some other places and your own experience.

And your english is great, no worries.

----------


## dutchraptor

> Hello!
> 
> First of all, sorry for my English, I hope it's not too bad and that what I write here is well understood! 
> 
> I do not know if this topic has been discussed here, I have not been able to locate anything about this book here, if I have wrong I apologize in advance.
> 
> Some time ago I read on Reddit (can not remember where, but it can perform a search to locate it) about a free e-book (with the possibility to make a donation) about OBE titled *"The Phase"* written by Michael Raduga, here it's his web page. Although the book does not treat directly about LD, I think, it has any links and the exercises suggested in the book are interesting. 
> 
> Has anyone read or know anything about this book or this topic? 
> ...



I remember trying to read it, but not following it. It seemed very unrealistic to me, he mentions that he can get like 80% of people to lucid dream within a day or so. 

The twenty something pages I read where either your standard lucid dreaming information, or seemingly unrealistic numbers and made up explanations. 

I could be wrong, this is just from what I can recollect.

----------


## gab

True he did have some unrealistic success rate claims.

But his tutorial is more or less standard stuff. Nothing groundbreaking or special. Just some new words.

----------


## Voldmer

Although he seems rather fundamentalist about classifying lucid dreams and Out-of-body-experiences as one and the same, his book seemed earnest and useful to me (and it floats freely around the internet). Not at all bad as a ressource. But I personally suspect that his understanding of "the phase" is closer to most peoples understanding of OBEs, rather than LDs.

----------


## DownrightDreamr

But I have stumbled upon a great book for lucid dreamers of all experience levels. 

A Field Guide to Lucid Dreaming: Mastering the Art of Oneironautics by Dylan Tuccillo, Jared Zeizel, and Thomas Peisel

In this book, these men talk about the the way in with they became lucid and give ideas of things to do once you have become lucid. They talk about lucid dreamers as being pioneers comparable to astronauts and the explorers of the Earth we live on. I love the idea of lucid dreamers being romanticized and the idea of exploring a world that no one has previously gone to. If you are interested, and judging by the fact that you have joined this website I believe you are, definitely give this book a try  :smiley:

----------


## DreamBliss

Lucid Dreaming for Beginners by Mark McEllroy

I may not have spelled this correctly. But this is the first book I even read on Lucid Dreaming, and because of it, I had my first lucid dreams about a week or so (don't think it was any longer) after I started reading it. It is a very easy and engaging read, with good humor, advice and techniques. He has also written some things on the tarot.

I was also playing White Knight Chronicles on the PS3 at the time. Not sure how relevant that is.

----------


## Auke

My education, A Book of dreams: William S. Burroughs:

I see that many people has read many books about LD, so here is something completely different. Burroughs was a author of fiction who where influenced by he's dreams and he's books have helped me to remember my dreams and inspired my travels in the dream state. He's series: Cities of the red night, The western lands and The place of dead roads are for me, he's best work, wiki says: Inspired by the Egyptian Book of the Dead, it explores the after-death state by means of dream scenarios, hallucinatory passages, talismanic magic, occultism, superstition, and Burroughs characteristic view of the nature of reality. 

For me I can learn a lot from books that giving instructions and explain stuff. But inspiration is more often from other places.

----------


## Ctharlhie

For me _Are You Dreaming?_ by Daniel Love is the best lucid dreaming book since ETWOLD

----------


## Kaiern9

I'm looking for a good book to be my first about lucid dreaming, any suggestions?

----------


## Ctharlhie

See my previous post.

----------


## Auke

I finally got the time to read all of this thread, which was a great way to get to know you people a bit. Very entertaining that debate you had on Robert Wagoners book. It is not easy to do PSI research in the world, that's for sure. I would recommend the first half of the book, witch I found lovely. I am a person who are becoming more and more interested in a spiritual path, but I love to both read and talk to skeptics. As long as they have good arguments.  I gave away all my Castaneda books in my mid twenties, but I start to regret it a little. The man must have been stoned and dreaming a lot, but it is also interesting. To the point which are two books that is not mentioned: 

Dreaming Yourself Awake: Lucid Dreaming and Tibetan Dream Yoga for Insight and Transformation 
by B. Alan Wallace  (Author), Brian Hodel (Author)

I have not completed it, but it is promising. First half is on the general matter of Lucid Dreaming. Second half is related to Dream Yoga. As for the author, Alan Wallace is one of the most appreciated Buddhist teachers out there. 

I recently discovered this book: 

Sleeping, Dreaming and Dying: An Exploration of Consciousness 
His Holiness the Dalai Lamai (Author), Francisco J. Varela (Author), Francisco J. Varela Ph.D. (Editor), B. Alan Wallace (Translator), Thupten Jinpa (Translator)

Some of the chapters are: 
- What is self?
- Brain's sleep
- Dreams ans the Unconscious
- Lucid Dreaming
- Levels of Consciousness and Dream Yoga
- What is Bodily death

I am looking forward to reading it. 

Thanks for a good forum.

----------


## DreamBliss

> I'm looking for a good book to be my first about lucid dreaming, any suggestions?



See all previous posts.

For me Lucid Dreaming for Beginners by Mark McEllroy, although from what I have read of Robert Waggoner's, "Lucid Dreaming" book that's a good one too. Anything by Stephen LaBerge.

If you want to get all mystical with the previous poster, try, "Realities of the Dreaming Mind" by Swami Sivananda Radha and "The Tibetan Yogas Of Dream And Sleep" by Tenzin Wangyal Rinpoche  . However if your spiritual understanding and/or reading comprehension is low, you should probably stay away from these.

I don't know how to explain that statement. All I can say is that when I was in transition, going through the processes of being a Christian and leaving my faith, I tried to read John Daido Loori's, "The Zen of Creativity." My reading comprehension has always been high - it was college level in the 6th grade. But I couldn't understand a word of that book the first time I tried to read it. Then I get back to it later and it all clicks. Similar thing with "The Tibetan Yogas Of Dream And Sleep" except I haven't gotten back to it yet. Just be aware of this.

Mark McEllroy's book is super easy to understand, no matter your spiritual development or reading comprehension.

----------


## sleepingSYNAPSE

It was mentioned briefly, but I must second _The Conscious Exploration of Dreaming_ by Janice Brooks and Jay Vogelsong.  This seems like the best book beyond the basics (Laberge or Daniel Love).  It is a few proficient lucid dreamers doing their own experiments with lucid dreams, which will provide both information and inspiration for your own.  I waited a while, but was very happy with the purchase, because it really stands out among the many other books, which often add little bits to previous works.  This one stands alone!

That being said, I probably wouldn't have enjoyed it if I hadn't already had some lucid dream experience.  Definitely start with the basics, but for those looking for the next level, this is the book that did it for me.  And personally, I think their scientific approach to experimentation is really important.

I also found that new books about the science of dreaming, not _necessarily_ lucid ones, were helpful for me and my lucidity.  Don't restrict your readings to just lucid books.  If we are to control it, we should know what it is...

----------


## Bokononymous

I've read Michael Raduga's book and I think it's the most comprehensive on the subject.  He groups every phenomenon that occurs which has any affiliation at all with REM sleep into the term "The Phase" and lists more classes of methods than any other author on the subject, and the methods actually do work.  I do think, however, that Raduga should participate in Neuroscientific research in order to gain some scientific veracity that he's lacking in when compared to Stephen LaBerge.  

Raduga's website also is very trashy, with videos that make SpikeTV original programming look like Spielberg.  Regardless, though, his ebook is completely free on the site, so it's not like he's trying to sell you something.

----------


## joanne1012

hi I would like to know if anybody has joined a work shop group as I have asked if I can so that it can help me to discover lucid dreaming, I really don't know much about lucid dreaming so any advice would be good.

I would really like to learn more about lucid dreaming and obes as well as I have always been interested in all things spiritual and supernatural

----------


## Verre

> It was mentioned briefly, but I must second _The Conscious Exploration of Dreaming_ by Janice Brooks and Jay Vogelsong.  This seems like the best book beyond the basics (Laberge or Daniel Love).  It is a few proficient lucid dreamers doing their own experiments with lucid dreams, which will provide both information and inspiration for your own.  I waited a while, but was very happy with the purchase, because it really stands out among the many other books, which often add little bits to previous works.  This one stands alone!



This is my current favorite as well! Admittedly I am only a third of the way through, since I pretty much only read my LD books during my WBTBs (there's too much else I need to read during the day), but I really like this book's down-to-earth perspective. It's also a refreshing change from the tendency of many books to rehash the same introductory ideas and techniques; it explores instead more advanced issues about the topic.

----------


## joanne1012

hi thanks for the feedback, as I am new to the lucid dreaming site I thought that I would obviously have a look at u tube and I found a couple of videos which were for beginners of lucid dreaming so have started looking at them but so far all I am able to do is go into like a hypnotic state and fall asleep.  so far no lucid dreaming but I will try and look at Raduga's website that you mention  so thanks once again.

----------


## martakartus

Right now I'm reading "Dreams Of Awakening: Lucid Dreaming And Mindfulness Of Dream And Sleep", by Charlie Morley. I've read a few books about lucid dreaming by western authors and, of course, they all end up talking about more or less the same. I also once read a book about dream yoga, but it was hard to read for me. This book in particular gets the western and eastern ideas about lucid dreaming and mixes them, providing a new insight on the matter. A good read if you have read the basics and want something slightly different.

----------


## LucidMoon

> Right now I'm reading "Dreams Of Awakening: Lucid Dreaming And Mindfulness Of Dream And Sleep", by Charlie Morley. I've read a few books about lucid dreaming by western authors and, of course, they all end up talking about more or less the same. I also once read a book about dream yoga, but it was hard to read for me. This book in particular gets the western and eastern ideas about lucid dreaming and mixes them, providing a new insight on the matter. A good read if you have read the basics and want something slightly different.



Really? I couldn't stand that book and it's one of the few LD books I've given to charity as I found it made me cringe and feel embarrassed to be a lucid dreamer. Really hippy drippy and the author comes across like a new age conman. I really felt like Charlie Morley doesn't know how to lucid dream or isn't at all experienced with it and is just teaching stuff he took from other books and online but doesnt really get it. There's just something about his tone and way he acts on his youtube videos that makes it seem like he should be selling insurance or part of some kind of evangelical cult. I don't know about anyone else but I can always tell a lucid dreamer from a wannabe, it's like an intuitive thing. Morley seems like a wannabe to me.

I'm interested in dream yoga but I don't get the feeling that a young guy who decided to give up his career as a rapper to become a self-help guru is really the person to trust to teach it. I found "Dreaming Yourself Awake" by Alan Wallace to be SO much better, and he's got a huge amount of real experience and is hugely respected, it even got the thumbs up from LaBerge.

----------


## Auke

> Really? I couldn't stand that book and it's one of the few LD books I've given to charity as I found it made me cringe and feel embarrassed to be a lucid dreamer. Really hippy drippy and the author comes across like a new age conman. I really felt like Charlie Morley doesn't know how to lucid dream or isn't at all experienced with it and is just teaching stuff he took from other books and online but doesnt really get it. There's just something about his tone and way he acts on his youtube videos that makes it seem like he should be selling insurance or part of some kind of evangelical cult. I don't know about anyone else but I can always tell a lucid dreamer from a wannabe, it's like an intuitive thing. Morley seems like a wannabe to me.
> 
> I'm interested in dream yoga but I don't get the feeling that a young guy who decided to give up his career as a rapper to become a self-help guru is really the person to trust to teach it. I found "Dreaming Yourself Awake" by Alan Wallace to be SO much better, and he's got a huge amount of real experience and is hugely respected, it even got the thumbs up from LaBerge.



This is interesting for me to read LucidMoon. I was checking out Charlie Morley's web site a couple of weeks ago, I tell you why soon. The first thing that where thrown in my face was an ad for David Icke... The site is now all different but here is some proof of there earlier bromance https://mbasic.facebook.com/profile....118711877&_rdr

If one is trying to present one self as a serious teacher maybe David Icke not should be in the boat with you? Allan Wallace is indeed very carefull. And he are saying a lot of stuff that is outside the scientific deductive and inductive box. As his holiness the Dalai Llama says (After my memory.) Science can be very helpful and important for human advancement, (he says some Buddhist theories must be re investigated on the grounds of what science have proved.) Science can help us prove some phenomenon to exist, and likewise prove them not to exist. But, there always gonna be a lot of things that science cant prove either way, and to trow that away just because it cant be objectively measured is in fact unscientific. Mystic things do happens, they are discovered by scientists all the time!

Well Charlie Morley was on the list of teachers that Allan Wallace send out after a retreat he held on Shamata practice where I attained. A excellent retreat. Allan Wallace really are a excellent teacher, but some people find he's writing a little boring. I think he's book on this subject are good, but not juicy. It lacks personal story's and it can be a little dry in my opinion. I am sure there is a good reason for it. Wallace has done a tremendous job in both translating and writing important dharma texts. But as for a newcomer, why not read Wagoner, or this Morley character (just don't spend all your money going to a grapefruit juice and lucid dream retreat on a faraway island with him and say I told you so.) 

I think that people should, at least in the beginning, follow once interests. For people who like the shamanic tradition try one book by  Castaneda (one book will do cause they are pretty much the same). For people who like Christian Gnostic mysticism try Samael Aun Weor, I find him kind of creepy and cool. In Buddhism there is a few books to choose from. Every body should at least read one book by Joseph Campbell if they are interested in what dreams are made of.

----------


## dutchraptor

The reason most of us here don't like mystical lucid dreaming books is because they impose all kinds of bogus constraints on people. 

The more clear headed members of this site are quite often advocates of understanding and experimentation. Almost all of us have found that lucid dreams are capable of exactly what our current understanding of science says it can do, and we utilize this fact. Basic prospective memory, habit formation and confidence allows us to achieve absolutely anything we want. 

Mystical and esoteric lucid dreaming books (as well as websites) often flaunt methods and explanations relying on unproven concepts, with the only potential source off the author themselves. Things like not being able to look in a mirror, or not being able to read, ending a dream by closing your eyes, initiating a dream by calling on spirits. 

I personally disdain this crap because I know how it's done simply. I've done all of these things without constraint as have hundreds of others. It bothers me that so many people must go through the process of deluding themselves.

----------


## LucidMoon

Thanks Dutchraptor, you said exactly what I was thinking!

I prefer my lucid dream books to be about lucid dreaming and not blurred with other peoples opinions on spirituality. Imagine if you could only buy cookery books that were all mixed up with the spiritual beliefs of the authors and you had to meditate holding a boiled egg in one hand and a banana in the other to "really understand cooking"  :tongue2:  

Morley seems pretty fame hungry and happy to say, sell and rub shoulders with anyone who'll help him become better known. Even the positive reviews for his book are a bit of a scam, I follow him on facebook and noticed that he basically begged for people to write nice reviews and then a week later, suddenly his book has more reviews than books that have been out since the 90s! The David Icke example really shows how low he'll stoop for fame. He's definitely not someone I trust to give good advice on lucid dreaming and I hope he doesn't succeed and become a spokesperson for LDers because that'll make us all look like gullible idiots. It's hard enough talking seriously to people about LDing already without them thinking you're a weirdo and you buy into all that other BS.  

I've got a passing interest in dream yoga and how other cultures have used lucid dreaming but I definitely dont follow the fashionable way of thinking that just because a religion is old or from far away that it has all the answers. There may be a few things to learn but that doesn't mean they belong to that religion it's just they found them first. It also doesn't mean that any of the other beliefs of the religion are true.  I agree with Dutchraptor that if you buy into this mystical stuff you can actually really limit your experience of lucid dreaming. 

Auke you said 



> But, there always gonna be a lot of things that science cant prove either way, and to trow that away just because it cant be objectively measured is in fact unscientific. Mystic things do happens, they are discovered by scientists all the time!



In that case if something can't yet be proven/disproven by science and is seen as mystic, how does that give Waggoner, Morley or any other self proclaimed new-age expert some special authority to explain it? Anyone can claim to have answers to the unexplained but that doesn't give them any credibility. Surely the unexplained is the unexplained?

----------


## Voldmer

I think this thread at times has an air of "high-falluting holier-than-thou-ness" about it,  which provokes me like few things do. So I'll just vent a little bit now.  :wink2: 

Personally, I'm tired of the pseudo-scientific "XILD" books, that spend eternity listing the same old same old LD methods. Been there, done that, got the t-shirt, and the beer-mug, and the memory of the foul stench in the nostrils!

Instead, give me books on WHAT TO USE LUCID DREAMING FOR! Not than I'm low on ideas myself, but it's always good to hear other peoples ideas; sometimes this can open up for entirely new alleys of investigation and endeavour.

So I like Waggoner, for linking psychology and dreams, and Castaneda, for putting dreams into a much larger (and almost frightening) perspective. Even Robert Moss can yield inspiration for further dreaming.

Oh, and while the topic of constraining one self is being poked around: what better way to constrain one self, than to _a priori_ declare dreams as entirely produced within the brain? Now, there is a constraint for you!

----------


## Auke

QUOTE=LucidMoon;2117449]

I've got a passing interest in dream yoga and how other cultures have used lucid dreaming but I definitely don't follow the fashionable way of thinking that just because a religion is old or from far away that it has all the answers. There may be a few things to learn but that doesn't mean they belong to that religion it's just they found them first. It also doesn't mean that any of the other beliefs of the religion are true.  I agree with Dutchraptor that if you buy into this mystical stuff you can actually really limit your experience of lucid dreaming. 

Auke you said In that case if something can't yet be proven/disproven by science and is seen as mystic, how does that give Waggoner, Morley or any other self proclaimed new-age expert some special authority to explain it? Anyone can claim to have answers to the unexplained but that doesn't give them any credibility. Surely the unexplained is the unexplained?[/QUOTE]

There are off course false prophets, but some of them are genuine enough. The reason I mentioned Joseph Campbell is because he is a expert on mythology. There is, at least on a relative plain, something that is good and something that is not good. And he's main point, in so many books, is that today's people are lacking the road map to a less egoistic and better/higher self. I would say that following your hedonistic wishes in the conscious dream  state, is at least a waste of the opportunity to train in being a better and happier person in RL. I give a short example. 

My normal dreams lately has been circling around my work and my things, I interpret from this that I am to attached. Nothing mystical about this. I have worked a lot both at my home and in my work lately and my account of LD's has dramatically dropped. It is not because of what I do, but where my mind are. Now I find myself at crossroads again. Should I drop the practice of LD'ing for a while, just accept that right now it is carrier, status, and shiny stuff that is important. Or, should I try to bring my view back on track to a more healthy perspective. What is important for me? What would I regret and what would I be happy about when I am at my death bed? Maybe I will die to morrow? What a waste to spend all my dreaming on business as usual. What are the thing I truly would like to achieve in this life? 

I would like to be happy. Not for a couple of minutes here and there, but stably happy. Extreme materialism will not give that to me, I close to the top of the food change so I know. Sensory pleasures will not give that to me. Power will not give that to me. Al types of hedonistic behavior will not give me lasting and stable happiness. Hedonic treadmill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So what can bring me what I seek? Who can help me? I think Wagoner believes in what he writes, and he does not state that he can prove anything. But for me, today, he lacks the tradition, it is to much speculation to take him as more than just good inspiration. I would like to look at the religions, and myths of ancient cultures. And look at science preformed in the shady part of town. On specially trained and gifted subject. On phenomena that we can not understand, that Einstein could not understand. But we know are there. 

About your comment on old and faraway religions I would say you are over simplifying things Lucid Moon. If a tradition is old and has worked purposefully for a very long time, why is not that to be more reliable than something that for instance a kid think he has discovered just now? Dalai Llama says that people does not need religion, they need to do good. Buddha taught that one should examine everything like a gold merchant examined a lump of gold. In what ever you do, do it wisely. If you lucid dream, interpret dreams, meditate, work, sing, feel, and so on, without wisdom, you might as well collect matchboxes. Cooking is a good example as well. Is it better to cook with a stressed out, distracted mind and no recipe, or a stable and calm mind and a book on wise cooking in your hand?

----------


## DreamBliss

I am going to go against the flow here and withdraw any recommendation or support for a book.

"Lucid Dreaming - Gateway to the Inner Self" by Robert Waggoner

I really do not understand this book's high reviews. I am on chapter 14, and not one thing in this book has helped me with lucid dreaming or working with my dreams. So I do not recommend you spend money on it, unless you wish to have a huge collection of Lucid Dreaming books and you have the income. My guess is that "Beginner's Guide To Licd Dreaming" by Mark McEllroy and Stephen LaBerge's stuff will prove far more valuable. I will also add support for a book here.

"Realities of the Dreaming Mind" by Swami Sivananda Radha

Do not be put off by the author's name. This book is really easy to read, illustrated to boot, and right off the bat you get the best advice for dream work I have ever seen in any book on dreaming. Hands down. She has a format that you follow, and she is the only author I have found to include interpretation. So you are not only recording your dreams, you are giving an initial interpretation, you are building your own personal Dream Dictionary with your own symbolism, and you are applying the dream's message to your life.

It can be a lot of writing. But you never have to transcribe anything or go over it again, unless you want to, or unless you wish to create a Dream Dictionary document on your computer and fill it up with your symbols as you learn them. You record the dream, initially interpret it, work with your symbols, give a final interpretation, and finally apply the message. So you are all done with your dream in one sitting.

I will share how this has affected me personally. My very first dream I worked with, I only had a small paragraph of writing. But it packed a big punch! I had been struggling with my creativity, with beliefs I held about time. I had been tying my hands behind my back creatively, so to speak, with these beliefs. The dream helped me see what I needed to see and it opened things up for me.

My latest dream took 18 pages (and counting) which is the highest recall I have ever had. The most details I have ever remembered. I still haven't fully figured out the meanings. There was a lot going on there - you are taught to look at things from different perspectives so you can get all the meanings a dream may have for you. This dream too was a result of waking life issues, showing me things I needed to know.

This book beats out McEllroy's by far. Not sure how it will stack up to LaBerge yet. Nothing specifically on lucidity. But if you are recalling your dreams better and honoring your dream source by working through them, your awareness should increase. In other words, it should be easier to become lucid the more thoroughly you work through your dreams and apply their messages.

I will give a report on the effect this book has on my lucid dreaming, if any.

----------


## nightlighter

I have a few recommendations:

Check my signature!

And also see: the pirate bay has a great collection of torrents you can download with ebooks on the occult sciences. Shh!

Journeys out of body is not really so good when it comes to overcomplication, not good for beginners, but a good take on the outta body experience.

Arnold Mindell's book is a great all-around awareness practice book. I recommend it.

Castaneda's art of dreaming is okay. very far out. good for someone who is curious about all these things that are for some reason called "the occult." (shadowed)

Klocek's "The Seer's Handbook" is legitimate metaphysical advice for a life of spiritual fruits. I love the painting with the hand coming from a tree with a divine apple.

stay smaht! read up! most importantly, trust yourself. avoid overcomplicating texts. the children dream so freely. just ask the spirit to lead you, it's my best advice. if you don't belive in yourself, ask a friend to tell you that you exist. if you already know that, then just trust your instincts and ask for spiritual assistance for new techniques for dream awareness. they are always overly simple and childishly easy, and they are always going to be fun! lets dream!

----------


## DreamBeard

Has anyone here read the book *"The Toltec Secret: Dreaming Practices of the Ancient Mexicans"*? I looked on Amazon and it has some pretty good reviews. I might buy it. But I need to know if anyone here read it and might recommend it. Seems like it has some very interesting lucid techniques.
This one, as the title says, focuses more on ancient Mexican dream practices. Seems pretty intriguing.....

----------


## DreamBeard

Just finished *Are You Dreaming?* by Daniel Love (I know, I'm late to the party, but whatever  :smiley:  ) Definitely one of the best books on not just lucid dreaming, but dreaming as a whole. The way he explains the sleep cycle is awesome. And there's something about the tone of his writing that just keeps me reading over and over.
Oh, and by the way, I am planning on ordering The Toltec Secret: Dreaming Practices of the Ancient Mexicans and hopefully reviewing it soon. I think it does seem a bit too "mystic".... but I don't mind that.

----------


## TaTa

Charlie morley first book was the one for me. A perfect well balance book that its in the middle between a completly hedonic approach to lucid dreaming and the very advance practices of dream yoga that are only taught in strict long term retreat.

Its funny that some people think that its "hippie like", "new age" and "woo woo" since this i like it because it lacked of those characteristics. 
I guess from the materialistic point of view anything that doesnt accept the assumptions of materialism fits into that "name calling". Specially if its a charismatic guy nice guy who respect people who you share views or not  ::rolllaugh:: 

But what do i know? I probably was brainwashed by those evil buddhist/hippies and maybe its the start of a global lucid dreaming conspiracy to take over the lucid dreaming world. 
I love some materialists paranoia  :Big laugh:

----------


## Ironhide

> But I have stumbled upon a great book for lucid dreamers of all experience levels. 
> 
> A Field Guide to Lucid Dreaming: Mastering the Art of Oneironautics by Dylan Tuccillo, Jared Zeizel, and Thomas Peisel
> 
> In this book, these men talk about the the way in with they became lucid and give ideas of things to do once you have become lucid. They talk about lucid dreamers as being pioneers comparable to astronauts and the explorers of the Earth we live on. I love the idea of lucid dreamers being romanticized and the idea of exploring a world that no one has previously gone to. If you are interested, and judging by the fact that you have joined this website I believe you are, definitely give this book a try



I too have heard good things about this book. Giz Edwards did a plug on this during one of his videos so I thought why not? I have ordered one off Amazon and should be expecting to tomorrow night  :smiley:

----------


## LucidJungle

Are/is "hehe" there any good audio books about lucid dreaming?

 :buns:  For your trouble  :wink2:

----------


## Dthoughts

I would recommend Jung's Approaching the Unconscious. Seems like it could help dreamers both lucid and non-lucid.

----------


## LucidJungle

Cool, i will definitly give that a listen  :wink2:  Any other suggestions?

----------


## Dthoughts

Not that I can recommend! I hope someone else has good suggestions because I love audiobooks.

----------


## ThreeCat

Andrew Holecek has a 6 hour audio book on dream yoga (titled "Dream Yoga").  You can buy it on Amazon.  I've heard good things.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

There is an audiobook version of Stephen LaBerge's 'Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming', but I'm not sure how available it is anymore. I'm sure it's floating around the internet somewhere though.  :wink2:

----------


## Rallan

The book 'Dreams of Awakening' by Charley Morley is what inspired me to take up lucid dreaming. After further reading, it is clear that it isn't the most comprehensive guide on how to get lucid, but it offered to me a glorious vision of the potential lucid dreaming has for enriching all areas of your life. It was especially appealing to me because I am a Buddhist and his holistic approach to lucid dreaming through the system of 'mindfulness of dream and sleep' integrates very well into Buddhist practice. I have read it twice in the past month and will likely return to it many times for inspiration.

I can understand that some people might see him as trying to play the 'new age guru'. I guess that's ultimately down to personal taste. Personally my impression is that he's someone who is passionate about lucid dreaming as a means of human growth and wants to share the benefits with others.

----------


## gab

> The book 'Dreams of Awakening' by Charley Morley ....
> 
> ....I can understand that some people might see him as trying to play the 'new age guru'. I guess that's ultimately down to personal taste. Personally my impression is that he's someone who is passionate about lucid dreaming as a means of human growth and wants to share the benefits with others.



I will check it out. I really miss reading books. I wish I had more time. Maybe I need to get more paper books that I can take with me and read during my mandatory break at work. I have tons of e-books, but nothing really to read them on other than my laptop, and I'm not taking that to work with me. Hrm, maybe a cheap netbook.

Re: New age. 
I think many things are being labeled with that, as if it was a bad thing. To me, "new age" is just some old truth that is retold in modern language, so it's more appealing and we can understand it better. Why is Lucid dreaming, OBEs, chakras, and all that new age, if it was practiced already thousands of years ago? I think people give things they don't understand that label. Some books are written more scientifically, some more spiritually. To me, science and spirituality are not mutually exclusive.

----------


## Ctharlhie

In my opinion Morley's book is really good, and I don't think it's new age at all (even if you weren't really accusing it of that, Rallan). To me there is nothing new age about well researched material drawing on Buddhism, as Morley's book is. 

@Gab; the criticism I think is not so much on ancient practices but on a certain engagement with them that is not based in familiarity with the primary texts and cultures from which those practices are derived, a long with philosophical naivete and a commercialisation of those very practices.

Morley was taught in Buddhism by Rob Nairn and the book has a pretty thorough reference list for the genre.

Maybe this is on the defensive, I just don't want anybody to be put off by an unjustified new age association (which would be far more appropriately applied to _The Art of Dreaming_ by Castaneda and even Robert Wagoner's book).

----------


## Voldmer

_The art of Dreaming_ is a novel (which just happens to have a lot of advice for lucid dreamers), and Waggoners first book is a psychologists take on lucid dreaming. I would not label either of them New Age. The typical new ager would not have the desire to read through such a dry book as Waggoners, and would probably not read Castanedas for anything but entertainment.

Well, IMO anyway.

----------


## Rockefeller

I have read Waggonners book. His book really motivate me to continue lucid dreaming.

----------


## Sageous

> _The art of Dreaming_ is a novel (which just happens to have a lot of advice for lucid dreamers), and Waggoners first book is a psychologists take on lucid dreaming. I would not label either of them New Age. The typical new ager would not have the desire to read through such a dry book as Waggoners, and would probably not read Castanedas for anything but entertainment.
> 
> Well, IMO anyway.



I think Richard Bach (_Jonathan Livingston Seagull, Illusions_), among many other novelists of the era (including, yes, Castaneda) would beg to differ on a novel not being a New Age book.  Also, many of the "typical new ager(s)" I knew back in the day* were more than willing to dive into the driest and densest of books (i.e., C.G. Jung and Hosfstadter were very popular with New Agers).  New Agers were not all crystal-waving aquarians; they were generally just regular people looking for a different viewpoint.  I think Waggoner's book would very much have been accepted by them as a New Age book.

* Note that I keep speaking in the past tense, as if New Age were a bygone era.  That's because it is.  The New Age movement started in the 70's, and I believe came to a grinding halt in the '80's, when the Boomers who were smitten by New Age tenets adopted materialism to replace spiritualism as their answer to everything.  The concept of New Age was a specific response by those Boomers to their very confusing existence in the '60's and '70's, and it was made by many different sorts of people...and those people would find meaning and the simplest and most complex of books.  Though I am sure there are a few aging boomers who still hold to the movement, I think that to define New Age as what their children and grandchildren are doing today is not an accurate exercise.  Like so many other things, modern New Agers are simply a distant reflection of that movement, and not the movement itself. ... I know this is off-topic, but, well, just sayin'...

----------


## Voldmer

> * Note that I keep speaking in the past tense, as if New Age were a bygone era.  That's because it is.  The New Age movement started in the 70's, and I believe came to a grinding halt in the '80's, when the Boomers who were smitten by New Age tenets adopted materialism to replace spiritualism as their answer to everything.  The concept of New Age was a specific response by those Boomers to their very confusing existence in the '60's and '70's, and it was made by many different sorts of people...and those people would find meaning and the simplest and most complex of books.  Though I am sure there are a few aging boomers who still hold to the movement, I think that to define New Age as what their children and grandchildren are doing today is not an accurate exercise.  Like so many other things, modern New Agers are simply a distant reflection of that movement, and not the movement itself. ... I know this is off-topic, but, well, just sayin'...




You do come across as a conservative idealist. "Ah, you see, back in the day ... "  :smiley: 

But, fair enough, your point is well taken. I, however, view the New Age movement to be a dynamic entity, that persists to this day. And it's the current batch of New Agers I am referring to.

----------


## Sageous

^^ I assure you I am in no way, shape or form a conservative idealist, Voldmer.

Note that I did not include a sighing phrase like "Ah, you see" anywhere in my post, and was not waxing nostalgic in any way.  I just happened to live through that era, for better or worse (and there was a lot of worse), was very familiar with the New Age movement and its participants, and thought it fitting to offer an historic perspective to your dismissal of novels and serious non-fiction as things New Agers would have read.  I do not miss those days, nor do I wish to go back to them, believe me.  

That said, I am still alive today, and am still somewhat plugged into society, and I have some trouble seeing any kind of a modern New Age movement that equals, complements, or continues the movement for which the term was coined.   Sure, there will always be folks who believe that crystals have mystical powers, who follow Wiccan traditions, who trust in magic, who think that _The Secret_ is a real thing, etc, but their societal impact is simply not as significant as was the movement whose name they borrow.  

That said, I suppose you could be right, at least about the non-fiction -- people who are just doing new age stuff tend to be of a much more homogenous makeup than those who find themselves absorbed into a movement, regardless of their initial beliefs or philosophical inclinations. So yeah, there would be no sense in picking up books that actually say something...

----------


## LucidJungle

> There is an audiobook version of Stephen LaBerge's 'Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming', but I'm not sure how available it is anymore. I'm sure it's floating around the internet somewhere though.



I will hunt this audiobook down. Like A Hungry Crack Whore Looking For Her Baby Daddy On PAY DAY hehe  :smiley:  If i find it i will post a link. Would be superduper if you could do the same  :wink2:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I will hunt this audiobook down. Like A Hungry Crack Whore Looking For Her Baby Daddy On PAY DAY hehe  If i find it i will post a link. Would be superduper if you could do the same



I hope you manage to find a copy!  :smiley: 
Make sure you read the forum rules for posting links so you don't get in trouble:
Outside Links / Advertising

----------


## Verre

I just came across a new book that looks like something that would interest many of us! I'm only on page xxxiii so I can't offer my own comments yet, but it appears to have been written by an erudite yet open-minded scholar and comes highly recommended. It explores manifestations of consciousness (including "wakefulness, falling asleep, dreaming, lucid dreaming, out-of-body experiences, deep and dreamless sleep, forms of meditative awareness, and the process of dying") from the perspectives of both contemporary neuroscience and ancient Indian philosophy.

Here's the reference:

*Evan Thompson, Waking, Dreaming, Being: Self and Consciousness in Neuroscience, Meditation, and Philosophy (NY: Columbia University Press, 2015)*

----------


## gab

> ...from the perspectives of both contemporary neuroscience and ancient Indian philosophy.
> 
> Here's the reference:
> 
> *Evan Thompson, Waking, Dreaming, Being: Self and Consciousness in Neuroscience, Meditation, and Philosophy (NY: Columbia University Press, 2015)*



Oooh, the dual perspective sounds very interesting.

----------


## Daniele

*Fringe-ology: How I Tried to Explain Away the Unexplainable - And Couldn't by Steve Volk*

Though not a lucid dreaming book per se, Fringeology, published in 2011, has two chapters dedicated to the topic as well as others related to it. I discovered the book after hearing the author being interviewed on the Joe Rogan Experience podcast where he discussed lucid dreaming: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F7y0U6L6cI (that part of the discussion starts at 1:46:15). I then searched out other interviews he did when promoting the book. Another interview where he talks about his experiences with lucid dreaming is on the Midwest Real podcast, episode 10, although the audio quality breaks down at that point in the discussion (https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/...597282997?mt=2). 

An investigative journalist who normally writes about crime and political events, Volk was inspired to write this book by a family ghost story he grew up with that remains a mystery. He investigates this and other paranormal subjects or ‘fringe’ topics from an unbiased, objective perspective. He looks at the divisions, overlap and conflicts between religion, science and parapsychology. I found this particularly interesting as a scientist who likes concrete evidence and logical thinking but who is also interested in the unexplainable (especially after having my first lucid dream as a WILD at the beginning of the night).  Scientists are always happy to admit they don’t know all the answers due to a lack of evidence or technology to obtain it yet have a tendency to automatically dismiss a paranormal topic for the same reason. In the chapters on lucid dreaming, Volk takes us through his experience of attending Stephen LaBerge’s workshop in Hawaii and his subsequent personal experiences with the practice. Other chapters that I found most interesting were those on consciousness, meditation and Induced After-Death Communication (IADC). 

So why is lucid dreaming included in a book on paranormal or fringe topics? Because it’s not completely understood or widely accepted by people who haven’t experienced it. If it was it would be easier to discuss it with the general population. By this definition quantum mechanics and astrophysics are paranormal fields yet they attract funding LaBerge could only dream of despite him having experimental data verified through the scientific method. We’re all human beings trying to find answers to the same questions. That’s the sort of thing this book gets us to think about.

The book is very well written in a style that’s easy for everyone to read. What’s most impressive is the thoroughness of Volk’s research. Every source of information is referenced and listed in the back. I took a lot of information from that alone.

While this may not be a book you want to add to your collection on lucid dreaming, it’s well worth reading, especially if you’re new to lucid dreaming and the capabilities of the brain. At least borrow it from your library.

----------


## Drinterstellar

I agree with so much of this review. I just finished 'Are you Dreaming' and found brilliant throughout. Both scientific and philosophical. Hear Hear !

----------


## Daniele

*The Everything Lucid Dreaming Book by Michael R. Hathaway*

In an interview with the author while promoting the book, Hathaway admits he is not a frequent lucid dreamer and that the subject was one he was “not that knowledgeable on” (MFA -Mystical Teachings podcast, April 26, 2013 - Lois Wetzel, MFA -Mystical Teachings | Blog Talk Radio Feed - Podcast Gallery). His training is in hypnotherapy and after writing The Everything Psychic Book he was asked by the editors of the “Everything” series to write a book on lucid dreaming. Thus he writes about lucid dreaming from a hypnosis perspective rather than personal experience.

The first thing I noticed was the typos and sentence structure problems that made some sentences and paragraphs hard to understand. I had to re-read some sentences to try to understand the meaning before realising two words may have been switched to the wrong places.

The first chapter covers the historical background of lucid dreaming which is quite good but, again, there are some errors here. Then the induction techniques are covered including WILD, MILD, DILD and what he calls ‘lucid dream trance’ which is a hypnosis method. Every chapter from there covers a different application of lucid dreaming to improve your life. There are references to The Secret, The Law of Attraction, heart energy, the Akashic Records and other mystic and theosophic concepts. The book assumes an acceptance of all these by the reader or at least it felt that way while reading it.

The book is very repetitive, going over the same ideas and techniques in every chapter. There are virtually no examples of lucid dreams had by the author or others. As such it didn’t keep my interest and motivate me the way other books have. Perhaps the first few chapters are useful to anyone new to the topic but after that you could just read the chapter titles to get an idea of the applications and then look for examples reported in other books. Having said that, it’s obvious the author genuinely believes in the power of lucid dreaming to improve lives and the relationships between people and that’s something I can appreciate.

----------


## Daniele

*A Field Guide to Lucid Dreaming: Mastering the Art of Oneironautics by Dylan Tuccillo,   Jared Zeizel and Thomas Peisel*

This book began as a Kickstarter campaign and some might ask why it was necessary when there are already similar books out there to introduce people to the subject. It seems to me that the authors wanted to write something to engage a young readership and so produced something with an easy to read, casual style, not overcomplicated and punctuated with humor. Makes sense given so many no longer have the attention span to read a book.

The authors say they wanted to pare down all the information already out there and present only what works best according to their experience, thus making it easier for the beginner. As a result this book covers dream recall, reality checking, and focusses on DILDs using the Wake Back To Bed method. WILDs are briefly explained and the rest of the book covers the dream ‘terrain’ and applications of lucid dreaming.

The chapter on the history of lucid dreaming was good, covering more cultures than I’ve read about in other books. The practical applications, particularly in discovering our true selves and becoming whole, were well covered. Recent scientific research is included to back up the benefits and the quotes at the beginning of each chapter were a nice touch. Overall an enjoyable read.

The only criticisms I have are regarding the ‘rules’ in the dreamscape. Statements like:  “flying… is a skill that takes confidence and practice to master…….developing a capacity to fly with control takes trial and error and a bit of practice”, I believe are subjective. The author even explains that when he began lucid dreaming he “was surprised that flying had to be learned” and he had “a very difficult time, for example, on stopping or making sharp turns because I would always fly too fast”. My own experience was the opposite. My first attempt at flying was trouble free and I don’t expect to have any. I know of others who found it easy as well. But if someone inexperienced reads a statement like: “Flight can easily get unstable and out of balance” it could influence their expectations. In the same paragraph they state the only rule I agree with: “As long as you’re in control of your thoughts, the sky is the limit.” 

Also, I borrowed my copy from the library so I wasn’t concerned when it started falling apart by the time I finished it. I guess Kickstarter didn’t provide enough funds to afford anything stronger than stationary glue. If this were any other field guide you’d be leaving a trail of pages on your journey.

----------


## EnergyWorker

Hi Aniseed,

Great idea and useful post.

Just this one:

Are You Dreaming?: Exploring Lucid Dreams: A Comprehensive Guide by Daniel Love

But if you want to get a boost, take gab's advice: get Advanced Lucid Dreaming: The Power of Supplements by Thomas Yuschak. Just make sure you carefully read the whole book and stick with the dosage and combination instructions. It's not something to toy around with. Good stuff though  :smiley: 

Also consider adding these two classics and many have suggested:

Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to the Inner Self by Robert Wagonner
Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming by Stephen LaBerge

~EnergyWorker~

----------


## Matteftw

I just finished "the power of supplements" with thomas yuschak, extremely interesting! 
Im now looking for more semi-advanced books about lucid dreaming. Not the basic ones, any suggestions? 
Preferbly books and not e books!

----------


## Matteftw

I just finished "the power of supplements" with thomas yuschak, extremely interesting! 
Im now looking for more semi-advanced books about lucid dreaming. Not the basic ones, any suggestions? 
Preferbly books and not e books!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

i really like : robert waggoner: lucid dreaming gateway to the inner self
it is not about how to attain lucidity but what you can do with it. find your inner self, find out what is behind the (lucid)dream, dreamhealing and so on. if you are not only interested in playing around and do fun stuff with your lucids this might be interesting.

----------


## Matteftw

Actually minutes before your reply i just purchased this exact book! Coincidence  :wink2:  
Also bought me a special dream journal as well! Hope this will keep up my motivation!

----------


## gab

I moved your posts here, guys. Read up on the books you mentioned.

I have Gateway to LDing, and I really like it. If you need inspiration, just read around on the forum or join a competition Tasks of the Month & Year

Good luck and happy dreams.

----------


## gab

Free e-book https://alexdefoe.files.wordpress.co...d-the-body.pdf





> ‘Consciousness Beyond the Body: Evidence and Reflections’ presents the latest theories, research, and applications of out-of-body experiences (OBEs) and other consciousness states that transcend the limitations of one’s physical body space. It features original chapters from leading international researchers, educators, and practitioners who specialise in OBEs. As a modern compilation on the topic, the book aims to meld contemporary scientific evidence with the latest and most compelling practical applications of OBEs.







> Contributors: Nelson Abreu, Luis Minero, Ed Kellogg, Ryan Hurd, Robert Peterson, Preston Dennett, Graham Nicholls, Jurgen Ziewe, Clare Johnson, Robert Waggoner, Alexander De Foe, Natasha Tassell-Matamua, and Anthony Peake







> Open Access:
> This pdf may be freely distributed.
> The copyright license specified enables resharing of this document provided its contents remain as presented and unaltered. You may not sell or make a profit from the contents herein.



Just found it, didn't read it yet.

----------


## Voldmer

Brilliant find Gab; thanks for providing the link!  :smiley:

----------


## ezzolucid

Hey, nothing wrong with necroposting if it helps someone :-)

'The Phase' by Michael Raduga is fantastic - it is all about DEILD (dream reentry)

----------


## BPlayer

Dreams of Awakening by Charlie Morley is worth a try. Charlie gives new insights on lucid dreaming by not only discussing Western techniques but also Buddhist techniques. He wrote lots of new lucid dreaming ideas that I have n't even seen in other books.

----------


## fogelbise

The author of the excellent book "Are You Dreaming?" (I highly recommend) has a Kickstarter project working with Dreamviews. Please check out the thread and then the project. Thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...de-cosmos.html

----------


## fogelbise

This is huge and a book translation that I have really been looking forward to! I just found out about this minutes ago. It's a free (no money, no email sharing or info, no cost at all!) download of the English translation of an important book in the history of lucid dreaming! It's from author d'Hervey de Saint-Denys, a true pioneer of lucid dreaming and the the book is "Dreams and the Ways to Direct Them" (1867). If you go to the link in my previous post just above this one, it provides the link directly to the The Lucid Dreamer's Guide to the Cosmos Kickstarter page. If you start scrolling down the Kickstarter page (check it out too and please consider supporting the Kickstarter campaign) an updates tab will pop up. See the June 14th update for the link to the free book download. Also, you can get a free copy of Daniel Love's excellent book (mentioned in my previous post above) at any contribution level made before June 19th 2016. For details on that, see the May 31st update.

----------


## Sageous

^^Thanks for the link to the St.-Denys book, I've been wanting to read that for years (the cheapest hard copy I've found to date is over $250).. and very clever how you wove a plug for Daniel's Kickstarter project into the mix!

----------


## Mismagius

Oh I just heard about that the other day on the episode of the LucidSage podcast Daniel Love was on recently!  It's great that such an important book for lucid dreaming is now accessible to so many people, I'll definitely be reading it soon.

----------


## MasterMind

Dream Yoga: Consciousness, Astral Projection, and the Transformation of the Dream State - Samuel Aun Weor

He explains how lucid dreaming isn't about how to sleep, but about how to awaken from sleep.

For those of you initiated into the mystic teachings this book is a must or it can be used as an initiation itself.

Peace.  ::meditate::

----------


## Valis1

Astral Dynamics, by Robert Bruce. It is about "astral projection" rather than Lucid dreaming, but it has a great deal of interesting information and very effective out of body induction methods. I think it would help your practice.

----------


## naturespirit

I extremely recommend Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to the Inner Self by Robert Wagonner.

----------


## GoCatDave

> I extremely recommend Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to the Inner Self by Robert Wagonner.



I'm reading that now and getting a lot out of it.  I started the book last week and had my first MILD Friday Night!   :smiley:

----------


## AmicusSomniatus

I just finished "*Dreaming Wide Awake*" by David Jay Brown.  I loved this book because like Waggoner's book, it is more about the experience of lucid dreaming as opposed to teaching how to lucid dream (but he does a few short sections on how to).  He touches quite a bit also on Pyschedelics and compares his experiences to lucid dreaming and discusses what supplements, herbs and drugs impacted his lucid dreaming experience the most.  I also like that he goes into subjects like communicating with dream characters,  Dream telepathy and out of body experiences.  I enjoyed this book as much as I enjoyed Waggoner's "Gateway to the Inner Self".  The Author has a master's degree in psychobiology and was a neuroscience researcher, so he brings that experience with him.

----------


## gab

> I just finished "*Dreaming Wide Awake*" by David Jay Brown.  I loved this book because like Waggoner's book, it is more about the experience of lucid dreaming as opposed to teaching how to lucid dream ...



Thank you for the recommendation. I also loved Waggoner's book because it's first hand accounts about lucid experiences. Practical stuff rather than the theory. I must say though that I also love lucid dreaming theory books, like LaBerge's excellent book.

----------


## Churro

I read "the paradox of sleep; the story of dreaming" by Michel Jouvet a few years back. Not specifically about lucid dreaming, but fascinating anyway. Sort of a memoir where he could relate some of the anecdotes and personal hunches that don't really belong in the neurological research papers he published. I'll be re-reading it soon.

----------


## Dreamyogi

My favourites are
"Are You Dreaming" by Daniel Love.
It provides a solid, no nonsense, indepth foundation for both beginners and veterans.
"Dreaming Yourself Awake" by B Alan Wallace is a great intro to the practice of dream yoga. It explains how to focus and calm the mind using shamatha meditation and how it supports  the day and night practices of lucid dreaming and dream yoga.

----------


## Darkmatters

> The author of the excellent book "Are You Dreaming?" (I highly recommend) has a Kickstarter project working with Dreamviews. Please check out the thread and then the project. Thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...de-cosmos.html



I was unable to find the file using those links, but I did turn up the PDF for free download here: *Dreams and the Ways to Direct Them: Practical Observations*, by _Marquis d'Hervey de Saint-Denys_, translated by _Carolus den Blanken_.

I've started reading it - very intriguing so far, though occasionally hard to read - due I assume mainly to awkward translation. I believe the translator is Dutch (?) and not fluent in either French or English. Apparently there is a new better translation underway that will eventually be released in book and ebook form. Looking forward to that, but of course this is an incredible milestone until that arrives! A little awkwardness now and then is a small price to pay for such a treasure.

----------


## Sageous

^^ After many years of looking forward to the read, I finally downloaded and struggled through that (truly terrible) translation of _Dreams and The Ways to Direct Them_, but found myself more than a little disappointed overall. The quaintness and prescience of Saint-Denys' concepts and ideas -- as presented -- sort of wore off after a few chapters, just as, I suppose, driving a 1920 Model T might for the first few miles be an exhilarating romp into history, but it eventually will become an uncomfortable ride where there's more noticing what's missing relative to modern cars than what was so clever in 1920.   By  "quaintness" I mean that his vision of lucid dreaming was firmly landed in 19th century philosophy and science; and by "prescience" I mean that his overall concept of LD'ing seemed spot on relative to what we know (or believe, I suppose) today... or at least I _think_ it was; the translation was so bad that I found myself doing a lot of projecting and assuming about his meaning (it was almost like the translator simply changed all the words to English but didn't bother to also change the grammar to English).  

That said, I'll definitely be looking for a new translation of the book, because I believe that there is an excellent chance that the translation currently available effectively erased its original quality.

[It's good to see you posting again, Darkmatters!]

----------


## Darkmatters

Hey Sageous! It feels good to be back again - I missed this place. After reading some more, I definitely see what you're saying, on both counts. Yeah, it is surprising how well he describes dreaming and lucid dreaming as I understand it, but the lingo is convoluted and sometimes pretty darn nigh incomprehensible. I'm not at the point of just stopping yet though - think I'll struggle through a little more..  ::chuckle::

----------


## DanielLove

> ^^ After many years of looking forward to the read, I finally downloaded and struggled through that (truly terrible) translation of _Dreams and The Ways to Direct Them_, but found myself more than a little disappointed overall. The quaintness and prescience of Saint-Denys' concepts and ideas -- as presented -- sort of wore off after a few chapters, just as, I suppose, driving a 1920 Model T might for the first few miles be an exhilarating romp into history, but it eventually will become an uncomfortable ride where there's more noticing what's missing relative to modern cars than what was so clever in 1920.   By  "quaintness" I mean that his vision of lucid dreaming was firmly landed in 19th century philosophy and science; and by "prescience" I mean that his overall concept of LD'ing seemed spot on relative to what we know (or believe, I suppose) today... or at least I _think_ it was; the translation was so bad that I found myself doing a lot of projecting and assuming about his meaning (it was almost like the translator simply changed all the words to English but didn't bother to also change the grammar to English).  
> 
> That said, I'll definitely be looking for a new translation of the book, because I believe that there is an excellent chance that the translation currently available effectively erased its original quality.
> 
> [It's good to see you posting again, Darkmatters!]



Sageous, I belive you're refering to Carolus den Blanken's translation (the one I have available to download on my website)?
I think you're a little unfair on all the hard work he has put in, bear in mind the guy neither speaks French nor English as his first language - so it's a miracle he's done as well as he has. The original text is very flowery and quite a challenge to translate. Considering he did this for the community and for free - being one of the world's experts on Saint-Deny, we should be thankful to him. If you'd read the previous incomplete translation published by Duckworth - you'd see just how much of the original spirit (and content) was lost in their translation. I think Carolus did a good job considering his restrictions. I can't imagine ever being in a position to translate a book from one language to another, neither being my mother tongue. I think it's dangerous in these modern times that we so easily forget that things don't simply pop into existence and someone spent months working on the things that we consume at no cost. Certainly I agree it's not a perfect translation but I think we owe Carolus our thanks for putting in all that work. 

That said, I am currently working with a British translator on a fresh and complete translation.  So far it's looking absolutely stunning. I picked the translator as he has a poets grasp of language and a deep respect for channeling the original spirit and meaning. It's very close to being finished and reads incredibly well. This verison won't be free, of course, as the chap translating deserves to be paid for his hard work - it's a very long and laborious process. Still, I think it will give people the chance to get the full picture and flavour of the original. 

With that said, isn't it great that after all these years there will be a choice of translations available?!

----------


## Sageous

^^ I was in no way offering my opinion of the knowledge, dedication, or quality of the person who did the translation, Daniel, only of the translation itself.  

I'm sure Carolus' heart was in the right place, that he worked very hard, and that his intentions were as well-placed as you say (I've never heard of him myself; sorry), but either the final result of his well-intentioned hard work was very poor, or else the original itself was simply less than the visionary work that has long held the esteem of the LD'ing community.  Respectfully, I'll be sticking with the former.  Perhaps Carolus should have put all that knowledge and zeal into finding another kindred soul who is fluent in both French and English (instead of neither) who he could have guided through the translation?  Clearly you are in some agreement with that last thought, Daniel, given your quote below  

Maybe I'm not being fair, but I also assume that I am a typical audience for a book like this, and as such it was quite disappointing to sense how much might be in this book, but then be unable to properly grasp that substance due to a poor translation.  Forgive me, but the best intentions don't make the work better ... and I really am unable to say that a poorly translated book is of greater quality because the translator was a good or dedicated person; in the end, I believe, it is the words on the page that matter, and not who put them there.





> That said, I am currently working with a British translator on a fresh and complete translation.  So far it's looking absolutely stunning. I picked the translator as he has a poets grasp of language and a deep respect for channeling the original spirit and meaning. It's very close to being finished and reads incredibly well. This verison won't be free, of course, as the chap translating deserves to be paid for his hard work - it's a very long and laborious process. Still, I think it will give people the chance to get the full picture and flavour of the original.



That certainly seems to me how it ought to be done!  I look forward to reading that translation...And please be assured that I, for one, am one of those old-world guys (and hard-working authors, for that matter)  who fully expects to pay for the books I read, so I'll have no trouble buying your translation when it is released.  





> With that said, isn't it great that after all these years there will be a choice of translations available?



  Yes, it is!

----------


## kurt123

I had hundreds of lucid dreams when I was younger, and I also had about 100 of what I call bion-body projections, in which I would consciously exit from my physical body in a body composed of particles that I call bions.

In all my lucid dreams, I always became conscious in the lucid-dream environment and I never had any sense of my physical body. The movement to different locations that I often did in my lucid dreams, was my only clue during my lucid dreams that I was probably external to my physical body. However, because of all those bion-body projections that I also had, during which I would both consciously leave my physical body in a bion-body, and soon afterwards consciously return to my physical body in that bion-body, that made certain to me that my awareness/mind is not dependent on my physical body for my existence.

But the question for me then became how to explain it all, because I'm that kind of guy who wants to understand things. My background is computers, with a PhD in computer science from the University of Florida, and I have written a book, having just completed the final edition of it in September, which I have placed in the public domain. Its title is "A Soliton and its owned Bions (Awareness and Mind)" and it's free at my website.

There's also a printed book on Amazon, which necessarily isn't free, which just became available yesterday.

In my book, my focus is on the nature of reality itself, which I believe is best explained as being the result of computations by an underlying network of computing elements that fill 3D space. And I explain some of the details of lucid dreaming, such as moving in a lucid dream to where someone you know is, by a detailed algorithm given in subsection 5.2.1. Vision in a lucid dream is also detailed in Chapter 5. And interestingly, the matter of scale: What is the actual size, compared to human body size, of the persons whose constructed appearances you see in a lucid dream? This size question is considered in detail in subsection 5.1.2.

----------


## fogelbise

Thank you for sharing Kurt. Your book sounds interesting. I found your website by searching the book title "A Soliton and its owned Bions (Awareness and Mind)" and I am happy to see you provided a way to read it for free. Thanks for not linking to it directly per Dreamviews rules.  :smiley: 

Would you say that your description of consciousness after death lines up with the Tibetan Buddhist's/Dream Yoga idea of Bardo (in case you are familiar with it)?

----------


## kurt123

fogelbise, I read at least a few books on Buddhism back in my early 20s, and I recall the term Bardo, but since I'm 61 and don't remember anything specific about Bardo, I just read the wiki page for "Bardo".

Based on that reading, I'd say no, the description of Bardo that I see on that wiki page is not in agreement with my description of the afterlife, because, for example, as I say in my book at the end of section 9.7: “At the onset of the lucid-dream stage of the afterlife, because one no longer has a body, neither a physical body nor an afterlife bion-body, the after-death reallocations have nowhere to go except to one’s mental abilities. Thus, for a typical person, as experienced by his awareness, there are large increases in the areas of intelligence, memory recall, and perhaps also certain emotions.”

The description of the afterlife I read at that Bardo wiki page is way too negative regarding the afterlife experience for the typical person.

----------


## kurt123

For some reason my reply was posted twice. If a mod can delete the duplicate reply and this reply please.

----------


## Sageous

> For some reason my reply was posted twice. If a mod can delete the duplicate reply and this reply please.



They probably will delete that double post, but be advised it occurred because of a small glitch that hopefully is getting fixed:  you can avoid this happening again by clicking on the "go advanced" button instead of the "post quick reply" button next time you post.  

All that said, good luck with your book; it seems a most intriguing idea!

----------


## kurt123

Sageous, thanks for the explanation. Fortunately I did my first post about my book using the "go advanced" button, but my reply was indeed posted using the "post quick reply" button. So this and any future posts by me will be done using the "go advanced" as you advise.

Thanks for the "good luck" regarding my book.

----------


## AmicusSomniatus

I just got "complete Book of Lucid Dreaming" by Clare Johnson for Christmas.  I just started it but I think that this is going to be a favourite like Waggoner's book.  So far I really love it.

----------


## Fly_by_Night

Any updates on the status of the new translation into English of "Dreams and The Ways to Direct Them", Saint-Denys.....???

----------


## fogelbise

> Any updates on the status of the new translation into English of "Dreams and The Ways to Direct Them", Saint-Denys.....???



@Fly_by_Night : You might try sending a PM to author Daniel Love who maintains membership here: https://www.dreamviews.com/members/daniellove/

He was involved in some way with one of the translations and would likely know about any other possible translations.

----------


## Fly_by_Night

> @Fly_by_Night : You might try sending a PM to author Daniel Love who maintains membership here: https://www.dreamviews.com/members/daniellove/
> 
> He was involved in some way with one of the translations and would likely know about any other possible translations.



Done. Thanks!

----------


## IndigoMoon

I was trying to find a Lucid Dreaming book by Daniel Love today downtown at Indigo Books. They didn't carry it, though.

I did get three other books :

1 - The Tibetan Yogas of Dream & Sleep by Tenzin Wangyal

2 - Lucid Dreaming Plain and Simple by Robert Waggoner $ Caroline McCready

3 - Dream Yoga by Andrew Holecek - I have the audio program of this, but I wanted the book to take on the bus with me.


I just ordered that book by David Love that I've been trying to hunt down here in Toronto stores. Are You Dreaming? : Exploring Lucid Dreams : A Comprehensive Guide.

----------


## tblanco

Throwing this one out there because i am Loving it....

The Complete Book of Lucid Dreaming by Dr Clare Johnson

She really walks a fine line between the grounded in science path of Stephen Leberge and the total esoteric flight of Robert Waggoner. One of my favorite things about this book is how she is able to use Lucid Dream retellings to not only illustrate whatever concept she's writing about but also to create this personal thematic depth to her journey as a person and a dreamer. It's REALLY GOOD. I like it.

----------


## Rothgar

If anyone still reading this, I agree LaBerges book "Exploring the world of lucid dreaming" is the masterpiece, the Bible..the one must read book. And others may totally disagree with me, but I liked "A Field guide to lucid dreaming". Maybe nothing particularly new in it but easy to read and covers the basics. Ok, I liked the cover too...guess I'm Old fashioned. I got away from lucid dreaming for a year and a half. I have lots of books so I'll go back and re-read and report what I liked after a second read.

----------


## lenscaper

> The Tibetan Yogas of Dream & Sleep by Tenzin Wangyal



Anyone who is interested in dream yoga should consider watching Tenzin Rinpoche's videos on the subject.





> If anyone still reading this, I agree LaBerges book "Exploring the world of lucid dreaming" is the masterpiece, the Bible..the one must read book.



I tend to agree with this.

----------


## wiyosaya

In her book, "Llewellyn's Complete Book of Lucid Dreaming," author Clare R. Johnson mentions an author that has written or writes, if I recall correctly, a children's fantasy series that relates to lucid dreaming. I thought I had marked the page in the book where she mentioned that, however, I am not able to find the series or the author. Does anyone here know the name of the series or the author's name?

Thanks.

----------

